# Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 2)



## SurefireM6 (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok, Pitch black is on and I can identify all the flashlights. I watched the movie: House on the Haunted Hill the other night and I could not identify one flashlight. It was yellow, looks plastic and it had a decent sized reflector. Looked very solid and well built. 

If anyone has seen that movie and knows what light that is, PLEASE let me know because it's killing me to find out!

Also, the movie Ghost Ship shows the SF M6s very clearly and used extensively.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

How about Star War's Episode I-where the "Captain" is signalling the group to move across the compound-Arc AAA maybe??? Has a blue tinge to it...Patrick


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

I thought that was more like a photon covert the way they were flashing it.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

ha!
you would think in the future, 50 years or more flashlights would at the VERY least be;
1> LED or pure coherent light such as broad beam low power lasers in white light output
2>no larger than an E2
3>capable of 500 lumens of coherent wide spectrum or better yet...adjustable wavelengths from Infrared to UV
4>able to produce a minimum run time of 100 lumens continuosly for at least a year.

heck why did I just go to the trouble of posting this when thats all everybody wants at CPF!!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

Last weeks Enterprise looked like Trip was using a surefire M3 or M4. (OK, it's not a movie, but I did spot the surefire profile head right away!)


----------



## Brotherscrim (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

That might be so Dan; but that was a long time ago, in a galaxy far away, not 50 or more years in the future.


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

I think seeing the M6 in Ghostship was the ONLY thing I liked about that movie...hehe...

-Tung


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*



> Originally posted by Mongo:
> *How about Star War's Episode I-where the "Captain" is signalling the group to move across the compound-Arc AAA maybe??? Has a blue tinge to it...Patrick*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">maybe a member of the crew is a cpf member and loaned him his cpf edition?


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*



> Originally posted by Quickbeam:
> *Last weeks Enterprise looked like Trip was using a surefire M3 or M4. (OK, it's not a movie, but I did spot the surefire profile head right away!)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yea, he mounted it upside down while working on his shuttlecraft.

I saw that too!

Gawd, we gotta get a life!


----------



## DavidW (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

The new movie, Darkness Falls, looks to be a flashlight move. But seeing the trailor on Sonypicture's website I only saw generic lights.

SFM6, I didn't see that movie. But it sounds like a divelight. Maybe UKE, Pelican or Princton Tec.


----------



## doubleE (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

M6,

Can you list the lights you saw in Pitch Black? I just saw it again today and I think I saw:
a SF M3 or C3-HA
one or more 6volt SF's
a 9P (or other 9volt) with a Turbohead. it wasn't the new kind of turbohead though; it was the conical type, like a SRTH or an old-style SF TH.

Thanks for your comments.

-doubleE

When I first saw the movie a couple years ago I didn't take note of the flashlights, but now that I'm a flashaholic and a SF nut...


----------



## Wolfen (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

I saw Darkness Falls in the late evening. The movie was pretty bad, not worth paying full price for. As for flashlights, a whole bunch. What is featured mostly are Magchargers and Surefire 9Ns.
There are a few scenes where a whole lot of flashlights are displayed. In the movie the Police Chief asks the protagonist "What's with all the flashlights? " You afraid of the dark?" 
Which of course had my girlfriend laughing hysterically. Everytime the hero would be checking his flashlights she would look at me knowingly and thinking to her self "what a weirdo". It's bad enough he likes flashlights so much, Now he has to drag me to see this stupid movie about flashlights".


----------



## Orcinus Orca (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

I saw Biker Boyz the other day. I know, I know... my cousin wanted to see it, so I sucked it up and went anyway. I did manage to pick out a Stremlight Scorpion as the protagonist was attempting to fix up his bike nearing the end of the movie. The part that I found amusing was when someone else walked up and retrieved a similar light from his pocket (another scorpion, I think). A CPF member by any chance?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

Pitch Black made use of 9NT for the main use handhelds I believe.

The only reason why I want to see Ghost Ship is for the SureFire M6's. However, none of my mates are willing to sit through it just so I can tell them I have two M6's every time one is on screen.

"The One" made use of SureFires - WeaponLights.

House on Haunted Hill (IF it's the one I'm thinking of) used a SureFire 12PM [for a lot longer than 12 minutes!]

I heard that SureFire have made a sniper rifle light (perhaps modified Leopard?) for Arnie in T3...

Al


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

House on Haunted Hill








SureFire? I think so.





Not a SureFire as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

I think Sydney uses a Surefire M4 on an ALIAS episode
I recently saw.


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Movies and Flashlights: Pitch Black is on right now*

Hey, how`d I miss the House on Haunted Hill pics? That was shown on channel 5 a couple months back. Not one to watch if it`s dark and you don`t have your favorite lights within reach.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

Yes, I noticed the flashlights and warmed up the stills capture system. Alternative views of the above:

This big yellow one is unknown, but was nice and bright. Looks possibly like a cheapie that was beefed up for on screen use but could be anything. I don`t recognise that big flat slide switch on any similar ones I`ve seen:






This one is a SureFire Classic 12ZM:






...and I want one now! Can`t afford one, but that won`t stop the urge.....

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## glen (Jul 23, 2003)

Obvious product placements were:
Cadillac
Miller Genuine Draft
Skyy
Ferrari

and possibly not a product placement but a genuine prop, Surefire flashlights. LOTS of them. On guns, stand alone, etc.. Anyone else notice? I don't know how you couldn't actually.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

The only thing I noticed about BB's 2 is that my newspaper gave it 1/2 a star. I'll pass. 

Peter


----------



## emann (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
The only thing I noticed about BB's 2 is that my newspaper gave it 1/2 a star. I'll pass. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ] Not to say it's not true in this movies case, I don't really know, but don't rely on a movies ratings all the time. They are often wrong.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*emann said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
The only thing I noticed about BB's 2 is that my newspaper gave it 1/2 a star. I'll pass. 

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ] Not to say it's not true in this movies case, I don't really know, but don't rely on a movies ratings all the time. They are often wrong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Movie reviews are never right or wrong, they're just peoples opinions. I take them as such and often disagree with them. For example, I usually agree with most of Roger Ebert's reviews, but I will never forgive him for giving Raising Arizona only 1 1/2 stars /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

I usually look here for reviews of new movies. More often than not, there is a general consensus among the reviewers regarding a particular film. I would use this information as a guide only. If I was really interested in a film, I would go and see it regardless of the reviews. The consensus for BB's 2 was not good. I think the only thing that would appeal to me in this movie would be the flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Peter


----------



## rookie (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

There was also a SureFire flashlight prop used in 2Fast 2Furious that was on auction on eBay.


----------



## K-T (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

And I didn't get the subject at first and thought this was all about Dat2Zip's Badboy?!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## glen (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

It was an action film, not some film that will change your life or how you view the universe. If you want women in bikinis, Ferraris, car chases, machine guns, explosions, etc... Better action that the last Matrix film, and I giggled my *** off. Anyone who did nto enjoy the film is so uptight, if you shoved a SF up their *** and twisted, the anondizing woudl strip off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gifI gave BB2 a full 5 stars.


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

Bad Boys 2 is a GREAT movie and quite lengthy. There were plenty of Surefires. What is funny is a few times Will Smith shined his Executive Series (looked like it) into the face of Martin Lawerence..right into the eyes. I would have guessed that would have blinded him, but it didn't. He barely flinched and made an annoyed face.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

what's this?!
*surefire is making a light that uses a dat2zip bb sandwhich?!?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif*


----------



## lhz (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

The crtics usually give bad reviews to movies with little or no substance, non-existent plot, gratitious violence and sex, slapstick comedy, all flash & no substance etc etc etc.

That being said, these are precisely the qualities I look for in a movie these days(esp the sex and violence), so if they hate it, then I will love it. I go to the cinema to have fun and escape reality for a couple of hours, not for mental stimulation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SchneiderDriver (Jul 23, 2003)

*Sorry if off topic, but I had to ask..*

[ QUOTE ]
*sygyzy said:*
Bad Boys 2 is a GREAT movie and quite lengthy. There were plenty of Surefires. What is funny is a few times Will Smith shined his Executive Series (looked like it) into the face of Martin Lawerence..right into the eyes. I would have guessed that would have blinded him, but it didn't. He barely flinched and made an annoyed face. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Just curious, were you going for "syzygy" (a word in the English language) for your name, or did you intend for it to be "sygyzy" (a word exclusive to you, and someone else who meant to spell syzygy that I found on a Google search)?

joe


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*sygyzy said:*
Bad Boys 2 is a GREAT movie and quite lengthy. There were plenty of Surefires. What is funny is a few times Will Smith shined his Executive Series (looked like it) into the face of Martin Lawerence..right into the eyes. I would have guessed that would have blinded him, but it didn't. He barely flinched and made an annoyed face. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Considering how bright studio lights tend to be, I'm not really surprised. I'd almsot guess that at the end of a day of filming, msot actors are pretty night blind from working in such bright conditions.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

That's exactly what I was going to comment on! Darkness that we see at the cinema is usually created using filters and such. 
Compared to the lighting rigs actors are used to being subjected to, a tiny SureFire will be small fry!

Al


----------



## glen (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

Maybe I am just now noticing these in movies, but I swear there were hundreds of them, and I have never notice them before in a movie - many differnt models both attached to guns and hand held.


----------



## Drjones (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*glen said:*
It was an action film, not some film that will change your life or how you view the universe. If you want women in bikinis, Ferraris, car chases, machine guns, explosions, etc... Better action that the last Matrix film, and I giggled my *** off. Anyone who did nto enjoy the film is so uptight, if you shoved a SF up their *** and twisted, the anondizing woudl strip off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gifI gave BB2 a full 5 stars. 

[/ QUOTE ] Agreed. It looks like a good film and one I want to see. Hot scantily clad women, guns and Ferraris are the stuff dreams are made of... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

You'll see plenty of Surefires in Terminator III as well.


----------



## JOshooter (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

I saw T 3 but wasn't paying attention to the flashlights. I'm not going to spend another $42.50 to see a movie I've already seen so I'll just have to wait till the DVD is released. Bad Boys II is another story though. I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Drjones (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
You'll see plenty of Surefires in Terminator III as well. 

[/ QUOTE ] Really? Where? I also wasn't paying attention to the lights as much as the guns and other stuff, but when did they use flashlights?


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

Whenever you see large, automatic rifles, you'll see them. The movie was quite enjoyable, but quite forgettable too, I'm afriad. Can't tell you just where to look... but they jumped out at ME, certainly. If you're at all alert for it, you'll be sure to see them.


----------



## LitFuse (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*glen said:*
Anyone who did nto enjoy the film is so uptight, if you shoved a SF up their *** and twisted, the anondizing woudl strip off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gifI gave BB2 a full 5 stars. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, that's catchy. Maybe you should be a movie reviewer. You'd probably need a different analogy though, I don't think the general public would "get" this one.

Peter


----------



## shrap (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

I watched it when it first came out, and this is my take on it:

It's an action movie where the non-action sequences are better than the action sequences.

The dynamic between Lawrence and Smith is the highlight of the movie.

As for the action sequences, I think the director was given far too much of a budget, and as a result all of them have big explosions, way too many guns and special forces guys, and run too long. After a while, you've seen it all.

All the guns look like Surefire ads - M6's, tons of accessories, lights, scopes. Too bad they forgot to put beamshapers on those lights, it would have been more practical (and look even cooler).


----------



## lhz (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
You'll see plenty of Surefires in Terminator III as well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There were flshlights in T3??? I must have been looking at something else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif (like Kristanna Loken's butt, for example)


----------



## tsg68 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Bad Boys II Surefires a plenty*

SWAT will likely feature plenty of Surefires also, looks like the marketing department is working overtime at Surefire, now if they could just keep up with consumer demand. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frank Maddix (May 29, 2006)

*Flashlights in the movies*

Possibly a daft idea, but then I am British.

Took my middle daughter to see 'The Da Vinci Code' last night (it's better than many reviewers have judged it).

In the scenes where various cryptic messages are being decoded in the Louvre, the tailcap of an Inova of some kind is clearly visible! I would say a UV X0 or X5. I stayed for the credits but no mention of 'Flashlights by Inova'.


----------



## Planterz (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

This has been brought up at least a few times before. I'm not sure what being british has to do with it, but a lot of apparent daftness can be cured with a simple search.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

Hello fellow UK CPFer,

Ignore wude but funny comments from over the pond and don't be put off! 

I read the old posts and, having not seen the film myself, they do appear to confirm that it may be an INOVA X5UV, I don't know whether it's a T or older.All the X5UV's I've seen over here are not the new type with flanges but have the old style fluting. Do you remember which it was?

From what I hear it's a tribute to your staying power that you sat through the whole film let alone stayed for the credits! Sorry...I'm angry at my local ODEON for promising the start of 'The Wild' this weekend and instead put 'Da Vinci Code' on two screens!!! My daughter's Birthday party was made more difficult by this,to say the least.Although it's amazing what you can do with old episodes of Doctor Who and a blow up Dalek!!

Have fun in Brizzel. :rock:



...go ahead, brighten my day...


----------



## Frank Maddix (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

Planterz: I stand humbled and corrected. But still British (with a capital B, sir, if you don't mind)  

Nyctophiliac: Thanks mate, you cheered me up. I would have gone for the good Doctor too. Mind you, as a good third of the audience at TDVC were snoring their little heads off after 20 minutes, it would have been a quiet party.


----------



## Planterz (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*



Frank Maddix said:


> Planterz: I stand humbled and corrected. But still British (with a capital B, sir, if you don't mind)


Righto. Sorry if I came across a bit terse there, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Frank Maddix (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

Planterz: No problem! Didn't come across as terse (Terse is one thing we plucky Brits understand!) just common sense.

I checked out those other threads anyway, they are interesting.

There may be good opportunities for flashlight spotting in the upcoming 9/11 movie, especially if it is based on the book by Rick Riolo the firefighter ('Last Man Down').


----------



## a99raptors (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

Should check out Poseidon. Haven't slept well drooling over the M3s


----------



## Coop (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*



Nyctophiliac said:


> From what I hear it's a tribute to your staying power that you sat through the whole film let alone stayed for the credits!



The movie really isn't that bad... but this is one of the rare movies where you should see the movie first and then read the book... 



Nyctophiliac said:


> Although it's amazing what you can do with old episodes of Doctor Who and a blow up Dalek!!



You have a blow up Dalek!?!? How cool is that!!


----------



## Frank Maddix (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Flashlights in the movies*

MayCooper: You're right. The book is evidently well researched, but Brown needs to go to classes on how to write thrillers. But some of the stuff needs to be re-read (even though the crucial bits are spelt out in excruciating detail in the film).

Back on thread - AFAIR there is no mention of Inova UV flashlights in the book - and I gave my copy to the son of a friend in Blackasburg, VA. Hey ho.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 11, 2007)

...continued from here.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2007)

During a drug bust in one episode of Kansas City SWAT, one of the officers uses what appears to be a Streamlight Scorpion to help another officer get a better look at a bag of cocaine.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 11, 2007)

There are a number of different lights, most are unidentifiable, in Underworld Evolution, however one of the rifles that Kate Beckinsale uses near the end has a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake with a pressure pad tail cap attached to the rifle.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 11, 2007)

In the horror movie "*1408*", John Cusack uses a black SureFire 6P (looks like it) to illuminate that evil dark room.


----------



## Akubra (Sep 11, 2007)

In the episode "Mr. Monk and the leper", Monk and Natalie are each using a Surefire M6. Quite the overkill for their burglar......!


----------



## CLHC (Sep 11, 2007)

In the upcomming movie National Treasure: Book of Secrets; I thought I saw the SureFire.M6. . .


----------



## Burgess (Sep 12, 2007)

i agree that flashlights oughta' be listed in the credits.


Heck, some movies practically list everybody who's even driven past the Studio !


( Got that one from Mike and the 'bots ) 


_


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2007)

In the 2005 film "Hide & Seek," the bad guy uses a flashlight, possibly a lantern, to terrorize Dakota Fanning's character in the creepiest scene involving a flashlight in possibly all of movie history.

The police officer in the film uses what looks like a Streamlight Stinger to make his way to the fuse box, and turn the lights on.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 23, 2007)

I was watching cops, and I believe the police officer was holding a Inova T4 W/Optics.


----------



## elgarak (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm currently watching "Bones" (season opening episode), and Bones has an M6  . Nice close-ups too ... of the light, of course.

Has anyone seen/TiVo-ed the season opening of "Heroes" yesterday and identified the lights used during the last scene (port at night in Ireland)? Could have been G2Ls or 6PLs... definitely LED. But went by too fast...


----------



## kelmo (Sep 26, 2007)

It looked like black G2Ls. The blue tint was a dead give away.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2007)

kelmo said:


> It looked like black G2Ls. The blue tint was a dead give away.


The blue tint could have been because of DFN (day for night) photography. Night scenes are often shot in daylight, with the film under-exposed and using a blue filter to simulate night-time. At least, that used to be the case with celluloid - I don't if they still do the same nowadays with digital video.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm basing my guess on the dim output the lights had.


----------



## meuge (Sep 26, 2007)

In one of the episodes of the Mythbusters, I am pretty sure I saw a Fenix light (or a clone) being used (L1D probably).


----------



## elgarak (Sep 26, 2007)

DM51 said:


> The blue tint could have been because of DFN (day for night) photography. Night scenes are often shot in daylight, with the film under-exposed and using a blue filter to simulate night-time. At least, that used to be the case with celluloid - I don't if they still do the same nowadays with digital video.



There was a night guard with a (I presume) Streamlight Stinger, Incan, in the same scene. His light was normal white, not blue at all, while the smaller lights were definitely blue. I don't doubt for a second that they were, in fact, LED lights.

I know day-for-night; but usually, the day-for-night filters tint everything blue, not just the lights  .

That was not my question. My question was the brand -- and I thought they were G2Ls as well.

The scene in Bones was another good example of incan vs. LED -- Bones had the incan M6; Angel, I mean, Booth  , had an LED weapon light (X200?).


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2007)

elgarak said:


> The scene in Bones was another good example of incan vs. LED -- Bones had the incan M6; Angel, I mean, Booth  , had an LED weapon light (X200?).



I miss that show....

Still, it's nice that he wasn't type-cast despite playing the same character for several years.

I recall seeing 4D cell Maglites used by Angel in the city's sewers, every time he had to travel through the city during daylight hours.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 27, 2007)

In Ghosthunters Steve used what looked to be a AAA Minimag and Jason used what may have been a Fenix L1* or it could have been an Inova T1 or a clone of one or the other, it was hard to see it. All you could see was the approx length of the light and that it operated by tail clicky.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 27, 2007)

meuge said:


> In one of the episodes of the Mythbusters, I am pretty sure I saw a Fenix light (or a clone) being used (L1D probably).


 
I know from their forum Jamie and Adam have bought and used Fenix L1Ps in the past, it may well have been one of these. Jamie is well known on the show for his general frugal nature so I doubt he has replaced them with L1Ds when the L1P worked very well.


----------



## BSBG (Sep 27, 2007)

elgarak said:


> I'm currently watching "Bones" (season opening episode), and Bones has an M6  . Nice close-ups too ... of the light, of course.



I thought I was the only one that noticed that. I pointed it out to my wife and she told me to shut up and watch the show.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know which flashlight Hillary Swank uses in the beginning of the film "*The Reaping*"?


----------



## jbviau (Sep 29, 2007)

The lead FBI investigator in Without a Trace was using a black G2 in this week's episode. He had it in his mouth most of the time. Best part: my wife identified the light!


----------



## Dinan (Sep 29, 2007)

In CSI Las Vegas they always use SF M4's even for close inspection and I always wonder how they can identify anything so close (like 1 foot) with that blinding light... guess that's why it's a TV show.


----------



## Saiga (Sep 29, 2007)

i was watching "bonanza" and i'd swear little joe used a generic kerosine lantern to light up the old mine !!


----------



## elgarak (Sep 29, 2007)

Dinan said:


> In CSI Las Vegas they always use SF M4's even for close inspection and I always wonder how they can identify anything so close (like 1 foot) with that blinding light... guess that's why it's a TV show.



Guess you have not seen the abomination that calls itself movie named "Alien Vs Predator". In that, they use a Maxa Beam the same way .


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2007)

As is mentioned in the first part of this thread, it often takes a high output flashlight to show up on screen because sets are not usually dark - the darkness is made using a filter on the camera or grading in post production.

The Red Band trailer for AVP2 looks excellent - how AVP should have been IMHO.

Al


----------



## elgarak (Sep 29, 2007)

Of course. But AVP overdid it massively. CSI, OTOH, usually shows a fairly believable flashlight use.

And I agree about AVP2.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2007)

After the opening scene of the new CBS show, "Moonlight," the blonde woman is holding a can of Mace in one hand while pointing a flashlight at St. John's face.

A bit tough to tell, unless you know what to look for. Part of the rubber sleeve is visible, and combined with the look of the bezel; it's clearly a Streamlight Scorpion (Inca model).


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2007)

The Streamlight Scorpion is used in quite a few tv/movie shows where stock SureFire alternatives don't have a clickie TailCap, or people want to bite the flashlight between their teeth. Examples: Richard Dean Anderson (SG1) prefers the clickie, Amanda Tapping had her special firearm outfitted with a proper WeaponLight. Samuel L Jackson bites a Scorpion in Snakes on a Plane where as Jodie Foster uses the SureFire momentary switch to flash signal for help in Panic Room.

Al


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2007)

Size15's said:


> SureFire would never put their name to the Scorpion. It's a Streamlight product but I guess it was a typo.


 
Yup! 

Typo corrected! .... But not before you found the post.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2007)

D'Oh!
I saw you had corrected it, and removed my correction, but not before you spotted my post...

Okay we can get back on with the thread now!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Okay we can get back on with the thread now!


 
Watching the show "Murder" on SpikeTV right now. 
Give you one guess what the amateur investigators are using to look through the darkened, re-created home of a murder victim.

Streamlight Scorpions (inca version). 

Don't particularly care for the show. I think it's rather Base. But thought it was an actual Police investigation. Then when I realized what it was, kept watching til I could I.D. the lights they were using.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2007)

2 days ago I saw the movie Planet Terror and the famous singer Fergie was using this one:





Any idea?


----------



## AWGD8 (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought I saw a SF-M6 used by the father in the TRANSFORMER MOVIE.
The scene was when the Autobots went to the kid`s father house looking for the pair of eyeglass, then Bubble Bee accidentally tripped the high tension wire and the whole neighborhood lost electricity. If you check his (father) right hand, I believe he was using a SUREFIRE M6.
Looking at the beam on the wall, it`s not just a cheap flashlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 30, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> 2 days ago I saw the movie Planet Terror and the famous singer Fergie was using this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doesn't look like anything familar to me - actually looks very 80's LOL

But Fergie.... Mmmmmm


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> Doesn't look like anything familar to me - actually looks very 80's LOL
> 
> But Fergie.... Mmmmmm


 
I think it's even older than that. I've seen flashlights from the 1930s with that type of slide switch.


----------



## Greenlead (Oct 2, 2007)

In _Shooter (2007)_, a Surefire G2 is used by the FBI agent to search for evidence in the bell tower.


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlize Theron used a SF M6 in The Valley of Elah.


Hey AWGD8, yeah that looked like a M6 in Transformers


----------



## kelmo (Oct 11, 2007)

The latest "Resident Evil" had some weird looking lights. One could have been a multi LED Dorcy product. There was a hand held light that looked like an Electrolumens product. Hot Women, Zombies, Vegas, Guns, and Flashlights. Now thats entertainment!!!


----------



## uh1c (Oct 11, 2007)

kelmo said:


> The latest "Resident Evil" had some weird looking lights. One could have been a multi LED Dorcy product. There was a hand held light that looked like an Electrolumens product. Hot Women, Zombies, Vegas, Guns, and Flashlights. Now thats entertainment!!!


hooah!


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 12, 2007)

Burgess said:


> i agree that flashlights oughta' be listed in the credits.
> 
> 
> Heck, some movies practically list everybody who's even driven past the Studio !
> ...



Why don't you create sort of a Mr Skin type database for flashlights in movies and TV shows then?


----------



## kelmo (Oct 13, 2007)

I watched "Hot Fuzz" with the wife last night. In one scene they had what appeared to be about a dozen Surefires with SRTH heads. They even dropped one and the lamp died. I wonder how many times they had to drop it to get the lamp to break?

Blasphamy I say, shear blashphamy...


----------



## elgarak (Oct 13, 2007)

kelmo said:


> I watched "Hot Fuzz" with the wife last night. In one scene they had what appeared to be about a dozen Surefires with SRTH heads. They even dropped one and the lamp died. I wonder how many times they had to drop it to get the lamp to break?
> 
> Blasphamy I say, shear blashphamy...


Too big for Surefire... They looked like Streamlight Stingers to me...


----------



## DreamScape (Oct 14, 2007)

Great Thread.

Watched Return to House on Haunted Hill last night. They were using Maxa Beams and a few Surefire M4's or Wolfeyes I'm not quite sure. I'll post up some pics when I get time.


----------



## LED61 (Oct 15, 2007)

Did I see Tommy Lee Jones use an A2 Aviator inside the crashed airplane's fuselage to find the sting gun pen in "U.S. Marshalls" ?

And, I thought I saw an M4 in "The Poseidon Advventure" (the new movie).


----------



## DreamScape (Oct 21, 2007)

Right some pics.
I would be interested to find out what the torch is that is used in the film.
Return to House On Haunted Hill.

Pics as follows
































Maxa Beams in the last pic I think. Are these Really £1,100 each?

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 21, 2007)

DreamScape said:


> Right some pics.
> I would be interested to find out what the torch is that is used in the film.
> Return to House On Haunted Hill.
> 
> ...


Deal Extreme has reached Hollywood! Are those UltraFire WF-500s??


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like it.

But they could also be G&P r500 Scorpions.


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 21, 2007)

Was flicking channels last night and there was some ghost hunting show on Travel channel. One of the guys was using what looked to be a silver Inova X0 (old version) or X02. It could have been a X5 but I don't think so it looked too long in his hand, which could have been a small hand I suppose.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 21, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> 2 days ago I saw the movie Planet Terror and the famous singer Fergie was using this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a light similar to that one. They're made in Pennsylvania somewhere.


----------



## elgarak (Oct 22, 2007)

DreamScape said:


> Maxa Beams in the last pic I think. Are these Really £1,100 each?
> 
> Cheers :thumbsup:


Those are indeed MaxaBeams. They cost around $2,200 for the basic package (one light, one battery, one charger). They have movie kits for ~$5,000 with a 2nd battery and a set of filters. They can also be rented, which is why they pop up in a lot of TV shows produced in Los Angeles (but less in shows produced in Vancouver, but I guess the infrastructure there get slowly comparable), since they can just call a rental service and get one for one night for cheap.


----------



## tussery (Oct 24, 2007)

In the newest episode of House when House's new assistants are digging up the dead body #13 the dark haired girl was holding a Pelican 7060 LAPD.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2007)

I've just taken this screenshot from the new John Rambo trailer:




What spotlight is this?


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 26, 2007)

tussery said:


> In the newest episode of House when House's new assistants are digging up the dead body #13 the dark haired girl was holding a Pelican 7060 LAPD.



I saw that too, had to rewind the DVR a couple times...Not 100% sure, but it definitely looked like it. The old guy was holding something that looks like a Stringer and I have no idea what the plastic surgeon had.


----------



## tussery (Oct 26, 2007)

pfccypret said:


> I saw that too, had to rewind the DVR a couple times...Not 100% sure, but it definitely looked like it. The old guy was holding something that looks like a Stringer and I have no idea what the plastic surgeon had.


Yeah I went back and looked at it. It had the same shape and had the cooling fins. So I am pretty positive it was a 7060. I will put up some pictures later.

Edit:
Screen cap added


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2007)

DreamScape said:


> Right some pics....


 
Oh! ..... Definitely G&P R500 Scorpion. _Not _an Ultrafire WF-500.

Look at the head, then the grooved section above it.... and now the section above the grooves. See the dot? WF-500 doesn't have a section with dots near the head. Scorpion does! 

Positive I.D.

W00t! :twothumbs


----------



## DreamScape (Oct 30, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Oh! ..... Definitely G&P R500 Scorpion. _Not _an Ultrafire WF-500.
> 
> Look at the head, then the grooved section above it.... and now the section above the grooves. See the dot? WF-500 doesn't have a section with dots near the head. Scorpion does!
> 
> ...




Yep, good work Monocrom. I was unsure at first due to there being two styles of body. One has a short recessed part with the name in it. The other style has a longer recessed part where the name goes. 
I found a few posts on here about it too. Looks cool.

Thanks for the info to elgarak



> Those are indeed MaxaBeams. They cost around $2,200 for the basic package (one light, one battery, one charger). They have movie kits for ~$5,000 with a 2nd battery and a set of filters. They can also be rented, which is why they pop up in a lot of TV shows produced in Los Angeles (but less in shows produced in Vancouver, but I guess the infrastructure there get slowly comparable), since they can just call a rental service and get one for one night for cheap.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 30, 2007)

NCIS: TV Show: Episode "Chimera"

Ziva holding a sailor at gunpoint shows a closeup of her Streamlight TL3


----------



## Audiowiz (Nov 3, 2007)

*Crime Scene Investigation*

Anyone know what lights CSI shows use? Las Vegas uses BIG and Miami uses what looks like SL scorpions


----------



## elgarak (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Crime Scene Investigation*



Audiowiz said:


> Anyone know what lights CSI shows use? Las Vegas uses BIG and Miami uses what looks like SL scorpions



Has already answered a few times; but here we go again, just because the search function is less than ideal :

CSI (LV): Surefire M4, M6, Streamlight Scorpion, Inova X5 (2 or 3 times, once at least a UV version). SL Stingers at the beginning.

CSI: Miami: SL Scorpion, Surefire L4. M4 and M6 occasionally.

CSI: NY: SL Scorpion, but lately Surefire A2 (red LEDs) a LOT. There was one scene on a melting crime scene, where they pulled out half a dozen of them.


Just the most used lights; they use others occasionally.

Most UV lights they use are mostly specialized lab lamps.

They getting more and more Surefire only, it seems.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

The movie Cast Away happened to be on TNT tonight and I ended up watching it. One of the flight crew who was killed in the plane crashed washed up on the beach with what looked like a Streamlight Stinger in a holster on his belt. Tom Hank's character retrieved it and used it until he fell to sleep with the light on and killed the batteries. To bad he didn't have a long running LED.


----------



## skalomax (Nov 3, 2007)

I watched an episode of Bones, the lady was using a Surefire M6.


----------



## dlrflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Anybody know what lanterns were used by the doctors in the movie Sahara? These have a very large reflector and bezel.


----------



## scott.cr (Nov 5, 2007)

*Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

I don't know why, but I'm super-excited about this movie. I've always loved those post-apocalyptic, loner-versus-the-hoardes type flicks, but the commercial for this movie really grabbed my attention when I first saw it on TV.

From what I've read online, this movie is a screen adaptation of a 1954 novel by the same name. According to Wikipedia it is the third film version; the first was The Last Man on Earth (1964) and Omega Man (1971).

The movie is basically about a man-made virus that could have possibly wiped out humanity. Robert Neville is/was a military doctor that worked on the virus project and has injected himself with an experimental vaccine. Apparently, the vaccine works, and we see the movie from his eyes: The possibility of any other survivors is uncertain. And before the virus kills you, it turns you into some sort of night-dwelling predator.

In the trailer on Apple's Web site, there is a scene where Robert Neville (main character, played by Will Smith) is sleeping in an empty bath tub, curled up with his dog and an AR-15. The AR has a PentagonLight attached to it. I was totally expecting to see a Surefire Scout Light on there, but it was unmistakably a PentagonLight.

Anyway, the reason why he's in the tub is to ostensibly hide from the night-dwelling predators that the virus has created. According to Omega Man, the predators form a faction of their own and basically make it their life mission to kill Neville. I suspect this new film adaptation will be very close to Omega Man (which looked like a decently watchable flick if you can get over the 70s camp).

Which begs the question: As CPFers, what kinda lights would you want if you were a loaner up against a horde of killers that are afraid of light?


----------



## ACMarina (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

Probably the big ol' light at the top of the luxor..


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

Of the lights I own, Fenix P3D Q5 or my ssc ARC LS's or maybe my MAG 2C convert to 3 CR123A's sleeper.

Of lights I wish I had, it's got to be the Megaray MR 175 - with lots of spares!!! SF M6 or 10 x Dominator on standby.

I used to love the old Charlton Heston version - One scene has him holding a machine gun with a silver 3 or 4 D flashlight strapped to it while out looking for vampires - I'll bet he could have used a fenix or two!!

Be lucky...


----------



## Oddjob (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

Probably some kind of AA based light. I figure if I am going from store to store for supplies I would likely come across AA's more frequently then other kinds of batteries.


----------



## scott.cr (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*



Oddjob said:


> Probably some kind of AA based light. I figure if I am going from store to store for supplies I would likely come across AA's more frequently then other kinds of batteries.



I wish I could site my sources, but from what I've read about the "big blackouts," AA and D cells were the first to sell out (C cells were last).


----------



## Akubra (Nov 5, 2007)

A black M6 (I`m guessing painted), makes an appearance in "When A Stranger Calls".

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455857/


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

Sounds like a "must-see" movie.


'Specially for those with an interest in *flashlights*. :wave:



With the Hollywood writers On Strike, bet we CPF'ers could *easily* come up with a Sequel. 


Heck, we could even make it a NeverEndingStory !

"I Am Legend, The Return of Darkness" :candle:

-- Sleeping in bathtubs . . . .



_


----------



## meuge (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*



scott.cr said:


> I wish I could site my sources, but from what I've read about the "big blackouts," AA and D cells were the first to sell out (C cells were last).



AA Eneloop charger + Portable Solar Panel kit = virtually unlimited light.


----------



## gorn (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Lights of "I AM LEGEND"*

I'm glad I saw this thread. The last man on earth starring Vincent Price was ok. The Omega Man starring Charlton Heston is one of my all time favorite films, with Anthony Zerbe playing a great villan. I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## 276 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

Anyone notice in the first tomw raider when she is in the temple in the jungle that she has a larger version of a glow stick its like 3-4 inches around and i think it twisted on or was like a regular glowstick, Anyone see one or know where to get it?


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

cant say i noticed anything in that movie except the actress. :naughty:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



Bushman5 said:


> cant say i noticed anything in that movie except the actress. :naughty:


 
LOL!! Hmm.... hey look it's a glow stick, yeah thats cool.
Hmm..... "hey look its Angelina Jolie, Hey wow look she is sooooo hot", "yeah totaly".:twothumbs


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

The biggest glow sticks I know of available commercially are 15" standard crack and glow chemlights. Look around here. That's one of the best priced places I've come across for larger glow sticks. As for 3"-4" thick, I have no idea. Are you sure you're measuring right? Thats almost a coffee mug diameter. BTW I've never seen Tomb Raider so no I didn't notice nor can I go look quickly.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

I think I've got the movie around here somewhere. Do you know approximately where in the movie it was? I will have a look and see if I can confirm it or pull a screen shot or something even.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



Avatar28 said:


> I think I've got the movie around here somewhere. Do you know approximately where in the movie it was? I will have a look and see if I can confirm it or pull a screen shot or something even.


 


In the meantime, you can still post some pics of the hot actress!.....:naughty::twothumbs


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



> In the meantime, you can still post some pics of the hot actress!.....:naughty::twothumbs


 



...here ya go.


----------



## scott.cr (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



276 said:


> Anyone notice in the first tomw raider when she is in the temple in the jungle that she has a larger version of a glow stick its like 3-4 inches around and i think it twisted on or was like a regular glowstick, Anyone see one or know where to get it?



She's using the ultra-high output sticks in orange - nowadays they probably come in other colors, but back when the movie came out they were state-of-the-art. It was three sticks held together with black tape. Nothing fancy.

In the diving scene where she goes to the underwater cave have you noticed the Surefire 6P on her shoulder? I tried to reproduce this mounting method and it's a very reasonable alternative to a headlight. (That might have been in the 2nd Tomb Raider?)


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

^ i often mount my Dinotte front bike light on my shoulder strap of my Molle pack when i hike. Its a great area for for a light.


----------



## yellow (Nov 8, 2007)

there have been some kind of 2 tubes that fit together and where a stick could be placed inside. They had large openings and with turning the tubes, one could open / close them ... to have the sick give his light outside or not.

.. somehow I also remember this three-taped-together setup with the large glowsticks, dunno if from Tomb Raider, oder possibly V like Vendetta


----------



## da.gee (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

Her headlamps are making my glo-stick...er, nevermind.


----------



## Phaetos (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

Ahh .. men will always pine for the days when she didn't look like the kids she is adopting


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



scott.cr said:


> In the diving scene where she goes to the underwater cave have you noticed the Surefire 6P on her shoulder?


It's an E1. See?


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

LOL...My entire background and screen savers are Lara Croft!!


----------



## 276 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

yeah no kidding that she is more interesting (hot!!!) than what i am talking about, i was thinking about this the other day , i have a visual image of it in my head but i have a better visual image of her in the shower in that movie. But never mind since i say what it was 3 chem lights together, IAM AN IDIOT I guess the reason i never paid full attention to it was because i was looking at here more.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



bfg9000 said:


> It's an E1. See?



Wait, there's a flashlight in that picture?


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

Here are the three glow sticks:


----------



## mwelch8404 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*

I alwys thought that they were: http://www.kriana.com/pages/howtochoose.html


----------



## Akubra (Nov 9, 2007)

In "30 Days Of Night" the sheriff is using a SF M4 throughout the movie.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 9, 2007)

Akubra said:


> In "30 Days Of Night" the sheriff is using a SF M4 throughout the movie.


I just saw that movie tonight visited this thread to post about the M4!

Bones has just started back on Sky1 this week. She used an M6 whilst Booth had what I assume is still a Gladius and later one of the others had what appeared to be an Inova X5


----------



## Mad1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Im not sure if this counts but in the game Call of Duty 4, SSgt Griggs has an Inova 24/7


----------



## 276 (Nov 10, 2007)

anyone have the krill lights because i just bought the 2aaa version and 2aa extreme version in white and there not that bright is that really how its supposed to be??


----------



## Size15's (Nov 10, 2007)

276 said:


> anyone have the krill lights because i just bought the 2aaa version and 2aa extreme version in white and there not that bright is that really how its supposed to be??


Discussion on this topic can continue in a separate thread should _276_ want to start one (after searching to check whether one hasn't already been started of course)


----------



## 276 (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry !!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 12, 2007)

In The Bourne Identity, towards the end of the film, the lead Bad Guy grabs the female agent's field kit. (A hard shell, metal case). And pulls out an autopistol. Next to it, in the foam padding, is a *Streamlight Scorpion*; held vertically in the case.

At least I'm 95% sure that's what it was.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 19, 2007)

In Beowulf the hero uses a GITD golden horn to illuminate the cave he was searching.

If you go to the movie site select VIDEO then select FILM CLIPS then select MEET THE WATER DEMON you can see it in detail.

If you go to the movie theater be aware it is showing in 2D, 3D and IMAX 3D. My local theater only showed 2D


----------



## Size15's (Nov 19, 2007)

In a recent episode of _A Town Called Eureka_ Carter uses a SureFire Z2 to smash the windscreen of Zoe's car that had become invisible.


----------



## Lumenous (Nov 19, 2007)

Burgess said:


> i agree that flashlights oughta' be listed in the credits.



I've always wondered why movies don't list the brands of the product placement advertisements they put in there.


----------



## elgarak (Nov 19, 2007)

Lumenous said:


> I've always wondered why movies don't list the brands of the product placement advertisements they put in there.


They do, but only if it is really product placement. 

Surefire and Apple deny to ever pay for having their products used, hence they are not credited (check out the credits for "Transformers" -- pretty much everything is listed, but not Apple, despite having a lot of screen time).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2007)

elgarak said:


> Surefire and Apple deny to ever pay for having their products used, hence they are not credited....


 
Honestly, I find that a bit hard to believe. Everytime I watch CSI, the lights in the show are all either Streamlight or all Surefire. Seems the show started out with Streamlight models, and now all you see are Surefires. :shrug:


----------



## Size15's (Nov 19, 2007)

There are a few exceptions but most production companies get their firearms and related real-life gear & gadgets from Props Houses (of which there are several large ones).
A article in CombatTactics (not in anyway biased of course) stated that one such Properties Master determined that SureFires fitted the bill best because they could be used and abused and reused - this and they are easy to operate and fast to feed and look good on screen, and have outputs that allow for modern filming techniques such as using camera filters or grading in post instead of trying to film in the dark.

I heard that Productions in Canada (there are loads of US shows filmed there) use the same props house and therefore the same SureFires - they do the rounds as needed.

The SureFire M4 is the most used.

I was watching the 'Cloverfield' trailer and saw the staple M500A/B WeaponLights as well as either M97 or M98 WeaponLights (the trailer quality wasn't great)


----------



## Mad1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just watched Dexter and Sergeant Doakes is using a Surefire Kroma with red led's activeated.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 19, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> I just watched Dexter and Sergeant Doakes is using a Surefire Kroma with red led's activeated.


Second Series? No wait, you're in the UK - which episode? Season 2 hasn't started yet has it?! If it was in Season 1 then how did I manage to miss a Kroma being used?!


----------



## Mad1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Season 2 Episode 8


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 20, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> I just watched Dexter and Sergeant Doakes is using a Surefire Kroma with red led's activeated.




AH DARN IT, YOU BEAT ME

did you catch the Inova XO that Dexter used?


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice in the movie Tomb Raider*



bfg9000 said:


> It's an E1. See?


 
I use the same set up using my ARC-P and my Camelbak, it works great


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Nov 20, 2007)

All right.... There was a time that I checked out movies to see if anyone reloaded the 36 shot six shooter during an action scene. Now, I'll have to start checking to see if anyone replaces - or recharges - a flashliight battery. I do seem to recall one movie (can't remember which one) in which a flashlight actually dims while in use.


----------



## Mad1 (Nov 20, 2007)

That mostly happens in horror movies.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 20, 2007)

It was "Castaway." The scene where Tom Hanks knocks out his infected tooth and passes out.

And as I mentioned in Part 1, in the movie "The Thing," Garry's flashlight acts up, he stops to hit it on his hand and gets zapped. 

This is why I always carry a backup!!!


----------



## Jauno (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.theraider.net/films/indy4/gallery/screens/ij4_02.jpg

If upcoming Indiana Jones IV take place in 1990-2000, i´d say: "it´s surefire". 
Were there really that bright and compact torches in fifties ?


----------



## Dr.K (Nov 28, 2007)

I was flipping channels last night, and came across "Blade". There was a Maxabeam that Whistler said he "modified" for UV light. Blade picked it up and said, "It's still heavy". 

Later in the movie a big ole fat vampire named Pearle was fried with it.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dinan said:


> In CSI Las Vegas they always use SF M4's even for close inspection and I always wonder how they can identify anything so close (like 1 foot) with that blinding light... guess that's why it's a TV show.


 

I love CSI Las Vegas, and have noticed that they do use M4's, but everytime they use one the output looks like absolute crap, has anyone else noticed this?? The output is comparable to a 2D Mag!! Please tell me Im not crazy and that Their M4's Look almost dead everytime they Use them. Maybe they keep them near dead so that the lights don't wash ou the shot?? Hey, I never thought of that before!!


----------



## sims2k (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah...I watch CSI Las Vegas too and noticed that their lights are not fully bright.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Yeah...I watch CSI Las Vegas too and noticed that their lights are not fully bright.


 
If they were, they'd blind the camera man.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 29, 2007)

Although it is possible that the batteries are not fresh, it is more likely that the scene was shot in a well lit set and the camera had a filter to make it look like it was dark, or the scene was graded in post production to make it look like it was dark.

It's really difficult to film in the dark due to the cameras needing more time to gather the image - it's easy to put the darkness in artificially.

The flashlights used have to be sufficiently high output and/or sufficiently contrasting to the set lighting to survive the filtering or grading process.

Another way to help simulate darkness and yet have quite a well lit set is to put particulates in to the air to help define the beam - smoke and such.

Under these conditions on set - high ambient lighting etc - a 2D Maglite would not be sufficient at all.

Al


----------



## boonsht (Dec 14, 2007)

*I Am Legend weaponlight*

Having just seen the movie (pretty good movie btw), I was taking a close look at the light on his M4. Possibly a Surefire? Maybe it's just me but it seemed pretty dim. I would think it'd be much brighter than what it was.

Anyone else notice that? Maybe batteries running low?


----------



## skalomax (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

Yeah saw the movie.
I was just thinking what would happen If he had a Multi-LED light pushing out 700-1000lm.


----------



## Pierat (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

Most lights used in movies and TV are run really low.... ive seen G&P Scorpions on shows such as CSI (Actually ive seen so many flashlights in that show it could be its own spotted thread) and they are always "weak". Im fairly sure this is done on purpose because it would throw off the cameras


----------



## Illum (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

yeah....theres a thread on flashlights used in movies somewhere

flashlights, strangely are frequently surefire products but modded to be dim enough to sustain correct color balance...which destroys the reason for surefires. [the M6 used by Ben gates in National Treasure was like an LED light when they're under the deck of Charlette, for example]


----------



## f22shift (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

i thought i read here somewhere that they dont actually film in the dark but they use a film to make it look dark. i guess that would make lights look darker.
not sure if that's true.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

Some films do that, they just make everything look dark blue. Would probably kill the brightness.


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 15, 2007)

Dinan said:


> In CSI Las Vegas they always use SF M4's even for close inspection and I always wonder how they can identify anything so close (like 1 foot) with that blinding light... guess that's why it's a TV show.


 
I noticed that... searching a drawer with the M4 about a foot away from the stuff in the drawer? My keychain light would be better for that.


----------



## Spypro (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



boonsht said:


> Having just seen the movie (pretty good movie btw), I was taking a close look at the light on his M4. Possibly a Surefire? Maybe it's just me but it seemed pretty dim. I would think it'd be much brighter than what it was.
> 
> Anyone else notice that? Maybe batteries running low?



I saw the movie tonight. Really good movie.
The light on Neville's M4 looked like a Surefire (typical grey color, overall look and tailcap) and it was an incan. It was not too big or too small.


----------



## RGB_LED (Dec 15, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Im not sure if this counts but in the game Call of Duty 4, SSgt Griggs has an Inova 24/7


Nice! Good catch! :thumbsup: I have played COD4 SP and also MP and I never noticed this!


----------



## Size15's (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*

For the light used in 'I Am Legend' see post #63 in this very thread.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Size15,
It might of already been asked but I did not see it. In Transformers when the kids at home looking for the glasses and the power goes out the dad comes down the hallway with a cheap looking light and the other looks like an M6. 

Do you or anyone else knwo if that was an M6?


----------



## Size15's (Dec 15, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> Hey Size15,
> It might of already been asked but I did not see it. In Transformers when the kids at home looking for the glasses and the power goes out the dad comes down the hallway with a cheap looking light and the other looks like an M6.
> 
> Do you or anyone else knwo if that was an M6?


I'm pretty sure there were M6's used in Transformers. I've got the dvd and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Spypro (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



Size15's said:


> For the light used in 'I Am Legend' see post #63 in this very thread.



I looked on PentagonLight website and I haven't found the light Neville's using. Someone know which one ?


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 15, 2007)

Was watching the pudding episode of Good Eats last night and Alton Brown went into a drawer and pulled out a large chrome big head 3 D EverReady to use as a prop for one of his scientific explainations.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 15, 2007)

Lots of good flashlight action in the movie Doom. Espically weapon mounted lights!


----------



## elgarak (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



Pierat said:


> Most lights used in movies and TV are run really low.... ive seen G&P Scorpions on shows such as CSI (Actually ive seen so many flashlights in that show it could be its own spotted thread) and they are always "weak". Im fairly sure this is done on purpose because it would throw off the cameras


No, it's the other way round: The cameras record too low. The lights run almost always on normal high, especially on CSI. 

You are underestimating the amount of light necessary to expose properly.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



Spypro said:


> I looked on PentagonLight website and I haven't found the light Neville's using. Someone know which one ?


 
A screen shot would help. Pentagon's dedicated weapon-lights are very impressive. Better than some of their hand-held models. The difference in prices reflects that.


----------



## coloradogps (Dec 16, 2007)

On the last episode of CSI, there was an M4 and I think an L4.


----------



## :)> (Dec 16, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I'm pretty sure there were M6's used in Transformers. I've got the dvd and haven't watched it yet.



I am positive that the dad was using an M6. It got me even more excited than I already was about the movie...

...now for the big question; who in the cast or on the set is a flashaholic?


----------



## Cuso (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont know if anyone catched this one , but in the movie Lady in the Water , Paul Giamatti uses a yellow painted Surefire M6


----------



## Size15's (Dec 16, 2007)

:)> said:


> ...now for the big question; who in the cast or on the set is a flashaholic?


Flashlights used on modern film sets are specialized equipment (because they need to be high output as previously mentioned in this thread); prop masters will often defer to the expertise of prop rental companies like I.S.S. (Independent Studio Services)


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know if these one's have been mentioned, but on "Shooter", the FBI agent has a G-2 (when he's searching the church tower), and on "Black Hawk Down", the Delta sniper has a older P-6 (?) attached to his M-14


----------



## Lit Up (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



KeyGrip said:


> Some films do that, they just make everything look dark blue. Would probably kill the brightness.



Here's an example of that and a toughie flashlight call. This is the best shot of the light you basically get. So guys, what is it? I though Mag at first but the beam and tailcap are different. (It's Milla in RE Extinction)


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 16, 2007)

RGB_LED said:


> Nice! Good catch! :thumbsup: I have played COD4 SP and also MP and I never noticed this!


 
Yep...that's about where I wear mine on my tac-vest!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



Lit Up said:


> Here's an example of that and a toughie flashlight call. This is the best shot of the light you basically get. So guys, what is it? I though Mag at first but the beam and tailcap are different. (It's Milla in RE Extinction)


 
Possibly an SL Stinger? :thinking:

I wish I could get a better look at the head.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 18, 2007)

I just watched "I Am Legend." Great movie. I don't know the make of the light at the end of Neville's A4, Pentagon Light incan maybe, but it is used in one of the creepiest flashlight scenes ever IMHO. 

kelmo gives the movie 95 out of 100 lumens! Check it out!!!


----------



## cedarcreek (Dec 19, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> ...and on "Black Hawk Down", the Delta sniper has a older P-6 (?) attached to his M-14



I'm not an expert on this topic, but I'm pretty sure the weapon-mounted lights have a different model designation. So even though it looks like a P6, it's not exactly. Perhaps someone will know.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 19, 2007)

cedarcreek said:


> I'm not an expert on this topic, but I'm pretty sure the weapon-mounted lights have a different model designation. So even though it looks like a P6, it's not exactly. Perhaps someone will know.


I've not studied the movie but they're likely to be model 660 (barrel mounted) or 674 (front-sight mounted) WeaponLights...
I've got the SuperBit Special Edition but I'm not going to get the chance to watch it this year.

Edit: I've just found from photos online - barrel mounted so model 660 type WeaponLight. The mount looks a bit tall for a standard 660 though... :thinking:


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: I Am Legend weaponlight*



Lit Up said:


> Here's an example of that and a toughie flashlight call. This is the best shot of the light you basically get. So guys, what is it? I though Mag at first but the beam and tailcap are different. (It's Milla in RE Extinction)



Can't tell what it is but she took it off a charging cradle, so it must be a rechargeable.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 19, 2007)

Size15's said:


> I've not studied the movie but they're likely to be model 660 (barrel mounted) or 674 (front-sight mounted) WeaponLights...
> I've got the SuperBit Special Edition but I'm not going to get the chance to watch it this year.
> 
> Edit: I've just found from photos online - barrel mounted so model 660 type WeaponLight. The mount looks a bit tall for a standard 660 though... :thinking:


 
Yeah...a barrel mounted 6-P, with a different tail-cap...kinda like the 618FA? On the mount, keep in mind that the Army gets ALOT of prototypes, and on top of that, the guys at Aberdeen are some of the best armourers in the world!!! They tell Surefire what they want, and Sure-fire makes it for them!!! Of course, assuming that some of the weapons used in the movie we're actually US Army property, and not rented "stage pieces", which, in this movie, I doubt. Good conversation bit though!


----------



## Size15's (Dec 20, 2007)

It's not a 6P - it's a model 650-xx where xx is the length of the cable of the tape pressure switch in whole inches.

It's a SureFire mount, just not the one that comes with the 660 - the M31 'high base' vs the M10 from what I can tell.


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 20, 2007)

I was watching _The Bone Collector _the other day (Denzel and Angelina).
All the NYPD carried was 4D Mags. Such a poor choice. :thumbsdow


----------



## dannyduke (Dec 21, 2007)

Recall the “Panic Room”: 
When 3 bad guys broke in the house, mom and daughter ran and locked themselves in panic room. The mom (Jodie Foster) was desperately trying signal a neighbor house by clicking on/off her flashlight to a small hole through outside. She did that constantly till the batteries completely gone. It was a 2 or 3 D Mag, (the movie’s rather old so it can’t be MagLed) and I believe the kryton bulb just like the regular house incan. With the repeating on/off like that the bulb would burst long before the batteries !


----------



## Size15's (Dec 21, 2007)

dannyduke said:


> Recall the “Panic Room”:
> When 3 bad guys broke in the house, mom and daughter ran and locked themselves in panic room. The mom (Jodie Foster) was desperately trying signal a neighbor house by clicking on/off her flashlight to a small hole through outside. She did that constantly till the batteries completely gone. It was a 2 or 3 D Mag, (the movie’s rather old so it can’t be MagLed) and I believe the kryton bulb just like the regular house incan. With the repeating on/off like that the bulb would burst long before the batteries !


I'm sure this movie has been covered by this thread before and it was a SureFire 6P (with click sound added). I don't have the dvd to check though.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 21, 2007)

Folks,

Just caught 28 Weeks Later on DVD. I think we would all agree the lesson to draw from the movie (the the American Doctor would agree I think) is TAKE A FLASHLIGHT WITH YOU WHEREVER YOU GO.

Cheers


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2007)

gottawearshades said:


> Folks,
> 
> the American Doctor would agree I think, if she wasn't dead)


 
Thanks so much for the spoiler


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this a surefire m6 that was used in National Treasure 2?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2007)

I haven't seen the movie, but judging from the image you've just posted I'd say yes, a Surefire M6 CB :thumbsup:


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2007)

I've just seen the new Hellboy 2 teaser: incredible, 4 flashlight scenes packed in a 2 minutes trailer, maybe because it's been released today (21st of december, National Flashlight Day) :twothumbs

I've captured the shots for you 
In these 3 there's a Surefire M6:
http://aycu08.webshots.com/image/38407/2004911147688118338_rs.jpg
http://aycu08.webshots.com/image/38407/2004960314010327133_rs.jpg
http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/39176/2004969320950248322_rs.jpg

I'm not so sure about this one:
http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/37088/2004981380526796454_rs.jpg


_Over sized images replaced with links_


----------



## Size15's (Dec 21, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but judging from the image you've just posted I'd say yes, a Surefire M6 CB :thumbsup:


They don't look like the Crenelated Bezel version to me - I'd suggest they are the standard (scalloped) version.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe we could see it better with a higher resolution picture, could you post the original uncompressed one ww7?
IMO the one in the girl's hand has a crenellated bezel, but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Ivanhoe (Dec 22, 2007)

wishywashy7 said:


> Is this a surefire m6 that was used in National Treasure 2?


Yes you are correct! They were tossing those m6's around like they were 2d mag lights. Everyone seemed to have one at one point in the cave scene. Riley appeared to be sporting a E1L or L1 in the bathroom at buckingham palace. The M6 also appeared in the scene in the secret passageway with the President....


----------



## txgp17 (Dec 22, 2007)

CHC said:


> In the upcomming movie National Treasure: Book of Secrets; I thought I saw the SureFire.M6. . .


In Transformers, Sam's Dad had an M6 when the power got knocked out.


----------



## sed6 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw a re-run of Little People, Big World on TLC. The episode was where the Roloff's were getting ready to go to Knottsberry Farm. The daughter and youngest son went outside to get some stuff from a connex and she had a big honkin light. A Cyclops Thor Colossus to be exact!


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ivanhoe said:


> Yes you are correct! They were tossing those m6's around like they were 2d mag lights. Everyone seemed to have one at one point in the cave scene. Riley appeared to be sporting a E1L or L1 in the bathroom at buckingham palace. The M6 also appeared in the scene in the secret passageway with the President....



Why do incans get all the starring roles? how do they make these lights very white on screen when they look so yellowish beside our LEDs :scowl:

does anyone know when a fenix was ever featured on film?


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Man Im never gonna get over wanting a M6! darn it! I cant afford one, and they pop up everywhere....


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw an advert in the cinema for "Spiderwick". There was a boy reading a book in bed using what looked lke an M6. Only saw it very briefly, so I could be way off the mark. An M6...for a reading light? Might set the book on fire if he's not careful 

There's a picture on imdb
Picture

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - Doh! Already posted by Size15s


----------



## WildChild (Dec 22, 2007)

wishywashy7 said:


> Why do incans get all the starring roles? how do they make these lights very white on screen when they look so yellowish beside our LEDs :scowl:
> 
> does anyone know when a fenix was ever featured on film?



Cameras are sensitive to IR light! An incandescent light will always look whiter on screen than in real life. I think a LED would look much more blueish.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 22, 2007)

All of my incandescent lights look whiter compared to my LEDs. There must be something wrong with them.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> All of my incandescent lights look whiter compared to my LEDs. There must be something wrong with them.


 
Get you some Cree Q5 LED lights.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 22, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> All of my incandescent lights look whiter compared to my LEDs. There must be something wrong with them.


LED so-called "white" lights look far too blue to the camera's eye (through filters and post-production grading etc and can't compete with the likes of the M4 and M6 in terms of strength of beam under those difficult conditions.

The TV show 'Bones' had scenes such as one in a bank vault with the two leads using an LED light and an M6: The LED light looked pale and weak by comparison.


----------



## picard (Dec 24, 2007)

how do the movie producer make the M6 look white in "national treasure 2" ? the M6 look yellowish besides LED. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Size15's (Dec 24, 2007)

picard said:


> how do the movie producer make the M6 look white in "national treasure 2" ? the M6 look yellowish besides LED. :shrug::shrug:


As has previously been mentioned several times in this thread, darkness on screen is often produced by putting a filter on the camera or 'grading' in post production. This is because the film sets need light for clarity and detail otherwise the image is grainy etc.
Flashlights used in movies/tv shows need to be powerful enough to overcome the illuminated set, and the filters used.

Another method for filming 'darkness' is to put smoke, dust or other atmospheric device into the air to show-off the flashlight beams. This can make the beams yellow as well.


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 24, 2007)

See, I told you incans throw better... even on film. 

Due to the incans "stronger" beam presence, the lights cannot fade into the background of an already lit set. I've been on sets where it is quite bright to the naked eye, but when viewed on the cinematographer's preview screen, it looks very dim. 

The human eye is much more sensitive to light than the film or even digital medium. As 15's mentioned, the scene would look very grainy or muddy if not for the base lighting to establish the minimum amount of exposure needed to resolve an image on film.

Sometimes film makers use Tungsten balanced film which is closer to the the kelvin temp of the incans which intern makes them appear whiter.

The M6 is an ideal light for film since it puts out enough light to offset the already brightly lit set even though on film it looks dark.

HIDs look very blue on film unless heavily filtered and the LEDs don't have the punch to stand out against the set lighting.

Since becoming a flashoholic, I find myself rewinding scenes with flashlights in them. Drives my girlfriend(s) nuts.


----------



## Mad1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres an odd one. The head is defiantly a KT4 head but the body looks like a Streamlight Propolymer series.

It's from the movie Invasion.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 24, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Heres an odd one. The head is defiantly a KT4 head but the body looks like a Streamlight Propolymer series.
> 
> It's from the movie Invasion.


I've not seen the movie by want to catch it at some point. This is a very good reason to.
My guess is that the prop dept have 'wrapped' an M6 body...
Thanks for the screen shot! Brilliant!

Al


----------



## hvacman (Dec 27, 2007)

Was watching Taps the other night, seen some maglites any other input to what lights they use


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 28, 2007)

Mad1 said:


> Heres an odd one. The head is defiantly a KT4 head but the body looks like a Streamlight Propolymer series.
> 
> It's from the movie Invasion.



Nice find :thumbsup: As Al said it looks like an M6 with something wrapped over the body. Although, the body looks a touch longer than the M6, but that's most likely just my eyes playing tricks on me.

I wonder why they covered it up? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 28, 2007)

Tempest UK said:


> Nice find :thumbsup: As Al said it looks like an M6 with something wrapped over the body. Although, the body looks a touch longer than the M6, but that's most likely just my eyes playing tricks on me.
> 
> I wonder why they covered it up?
> 
> ...


 
Probably to make it look like a common, yellow, industrial light that many folks have in a drawer some place.... Not likely that a non-flashaholic would keep an M6 just lying around.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe the film's producers were trying to extract "product placement" payments, and SF refused to play that game, so the film-makers disguised the M6. If so, good for SF for refusing - there's too much of that, IMO.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 28, 2007)

Wouldn't that be an M4 rather than M6?


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 28, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Get you some Cree Q5 LED lights.



I still don't think that will help, I'm comparing to an overdriven P91. oo: I must apologize, I made that previous comment in jest.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 28, 2007)

Did I see a Helmet Light (HL1-A-TN) (three 'white' light LEDs) on the helmet of one of the soldiers during the flash-back in "I Am Legend" where Will Smith and his wife and kid are trying to get through the military check point?


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 28, 2007)

> Was watching Taps the other night, seen some maglites any other input to what lights they use


 
On Ghosthunters, TAPS, they use a LOT of different lights. I have seen them use Mags of various sizes, including one infamous scene with a blue Minimag. They have used what look like some Inovas (X0 and X5s), Pelican or Pelican lookalikes, perhaps, and recently I THINK, Jason looks like he is using a small black one cell LED with a back clicky, perhaps a Fenix or Inova T1?


----------



## h2xblive (Dec 29, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Did I see a Helmet Light (HL1-A-TN) (three 'white' light LEDs) on the helmet of one of the soldiers during the flash-back in "I Am Legend" where Will Smith and his wife and kid are trying to get through the military check point?



I just saw the movie, but I didn't notice. Maybe I was just checking out the soldiers' firearms and that creepy lady saying, "I'm not infected, I'm not infected!"


----------



## WildChild (Jan 3, 2008)

txgp17 said:


> In Transformers, Sam's Dad had an M6 when the power got knocked out.



I also saw the M6. My friends freaked when I said it was a 400$ flashlight.


----------



## Illum (Jan 3, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> I'm not so sure about this one:
> http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/37088/2004981380526796454_rs.jpg



I'm thinking more 9P/9AN[X], if you notice the size of his hands relative to the size of the bezel, I find it hard to believe its a Turbohead
and it wouldn't be an M3 unless hes not gripping it by the way the lights desgned



Tempest UK said:


> I saw an advert in the cinema for "Spiderwick". There was a boy reading a book in bed using what looked lke an M6.


 reminds me of the thread WadeF posted while reading on his bed :laughing:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177395



WildChild said:


> I also saw the M6. My friends freaked when I said it was a 400$ flashlight.


frames 










Impressive even without the price


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was watching a History Channel special in which they sank an aircraft carrier, The USS Oriskany, as a reef off of Florida somewhere. The lead Demo Technician carried a Surefire 6P while walking around and examining the hatches he had to rig to blow.

It's a very cool special!


----------



## tussery (Jan 4, 2008)

sween1911 said:


> I was watching a History Channel special in which they sank an aircraft carrier, The USS Oriskany, as a reef off of Florida somewhere. The lead Demo Technician carried a Surefire 6P while walking around and examining the hatches he had to rig to blow.
> 
> It's a very cool special!


Yeah, I never realized the salvage work was done in Corpus Christi until I saw that. It was fun to watch them get the ship under the Tule Lift Bridge. I also laughed when they said they would have to wait to do that on a day when the wind died down. Anyone who has lived here knows that rarely happens.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 4, 2008)

NATIONAL TREASURES BOOK OF SECRETS they are using M6 with crenulated bezel


----------



## LED61 (Jan 5, 2008)

SaVaGe said:


> NATIONAL TREASURES BOOK OF SECRETS they are using M6 with crenulated bezel


 
All the Secret service in the secret passageway scene with the President, the President himself, and Ben Gates were using M6-CB. Mitch was also using M6-CB in the city of Gold scene. But Pat Gates (Ben's father) had a light crenulated M6 that he used with his wife.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Jan 5, 2008)

In the new AVP: Requiem movie there are alot of flashlights used. Most are generic incan Maglite-style lights, though there are weaponlights too.. Also one girl got a set of NVGs as a present when her mom came home from duty! :twothumbs <<no emote for :envy:>>


----------



## mcmc (Jan 7, 2008)

Size15's said:


> As has previously been mentioned several times in this thread, darkness on screen is often produced by putting a filter on the camera or 'grading' in post production. This is because the film sets need light for clarity and detail otherwise the image is grainy etc.
> Flashlights used in movies/tv shows need to be powerful enough to overcome the illuminated set, and the filters used.
> 
> Another method for filming 'darkness' is to put smoke, dust or other atmospheric device into the air to show-off the flashlight beams. This can make the beams yellow as well.




The filters wouldn't affect the color if they were nd filters.

I'm pretty sure it's because the set lights are incandescent, and the white balance of the film or post-produciton therefore renders the flashlights white as well. 

They looked pretty darn neat, I just watched it yesterday too =)


----------



## LukeA (Jan 7, 2008)

sween1911 said:


> I was watching a History Channel special in which they sank an aircraft carrier, The USS Oriskany, as a reef off of Florida somewhere. The lead Demo Technician carried a Surefire 6P while walking around and examining the hatches he had to rig to blow.
> 
> It's a very cool special!



But they used Pelican 2000s in all the hazardous environments.


----------



## TMorita (Jan 7, 2008)

SaVaGe said:


> NATIONAL TREASURES BOOK OF SECRETS they are using M6 with crenulated bezel


 
Yeah, I noticed this too.

I almost cried when he dropped the M6 off the platform and into the infinitely deep pit.

Toshi


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 8, 2008)

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> In the new AVP: Requiem movie there are alot of flashlights used. Most are generic incan Maglite-style lights, though there are weaponlights too.. Also one girl got a set of NVGs as a present when her mom came home from duty! :twothumbs <<no emote for :envy:>>


 
but what where they using in the sewer/drain scene? where that guy was looking for his keys...

Crenshaw


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 8, 2008)

SaVaGe said:


> NATIONAL TREASURES BOOK OF SECRETS they are using M6 with crenulated bezel


Anybody recognize the lanterns/area lights?


----------



## Scottiver (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know what kind of lanterns they are, but they are tough SOB's the way they were getting thrown all over the place and they didn't go out.


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> frames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, wonder what the robots had to completly wash out the M6 like that, a 10kw xenon arc spotlight?


----------



## hopkins (Jan 12, 2008)

seems like alot of the actors drop there lights and run when the action starts.
Whats wrong with the directors? Are they nuts or just pansies?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 12, 2008)

hopkins said:


> seems like alot of the actors drop there lights and run when the action starts.
> Whats wrong with the directors? Are they nuts or just pansies?


In 'real life' a lot of people drop whatever they're holding and run when the action starts. Even if they don't run[away] people still drop things. This includes people with guns and knives. This includes people holding the hand of a loved one. When the situation gets stressful people can have a hard time keeping hold of, and using even the most simple of devices.

One way to overcome this sort of thing is to train, train, train and train some more. Preferably the training should be as realistic as possible to replicate both the physical and psychological conditions and stresses encountered.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 15, 2008)

In "Terminator, the Sarah Connor Chronicles," Sarah and John were using M4s.


----------



## 276 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have noticed this a while ago but in X-men the last stand when the soldiers go after the mutants in the woods at night there masks,that are supposed to be night vision gear are paintball masks with the surefire lense beam covers in the middle.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 18, 2008)

just saw two burglars in a thriller using a Surefire 10X in low mode


----------



## LukeA (Jan 18, 2008)

In the Feb 2008 Popular Mechanics, there's a blurb about the Gatlight V3 and Jamie Hyneman says he owns a Fenix L1P in his column.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 19, 2008)

Helmut.G said:


> just saw two burglars in a thriller using a Surefire 10X in low mode



Do you have the name of the film?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## richdsu (Jan 19, 2008)

Was wondering what's model of powerful Surefire flashlights being used in the movie " A Sound of Thunder " ? :thinking:


----------



## tpchan (Jan 19, 2008)

Just saw the movie "Cloverfield" and the whole time I kept thinking to myself "Why don't any of these morons have a flashlight?" I told my movie going friend this exact thought afterward and their response was "Do you have a flashlight on you right now?" I then of course was able to answer, "Yeah at least THREE right now! and proceeded to demo the NiteCore DI, LiteFlux LF-2, and my NovaTac 120p. :twothumbs


----------



## Spypro (Jan 19, 2008)

I was thinking the same things too... I saw no flashlights in this movie


----------



## Illum (Jan 19, 2008)

Something tells me, now thats not a movie to watch:candle:


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 19, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Something tells me, now thats not a movie to watch:candle:


I just saw the movie Cloverfield
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186821


Chuck289 said:


> It wasnt long before I was thinking "why hasn't anyone pulled out a flashlight yet?!"
> I honestly had my eyes closed for a good amount of the movie. The whole shakey handheld camera thing was just making me feel motion sick, same with my friends. There was a good handfull of people who just left mid movie, including my friend. The general attitude I got from people leaving the theater was "Im glad thats over!"
> 
> So basically, its a simple giant monster movie. If you think you might feel motion sick watching this movie, then you probably will. I dont really reccomend it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2008)

tpchan said:


> "Do you have a flashlight on you right now?" I then of course was able to answer, "Yeah at least THREE right now!


This happens to me all the time, but then they say "yes, but you don't count as a normal person!" :huh:


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 19, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Do you have the name of the film?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



It was just a German TV production, I don't remember the name


----------



## 276 (Jan 19, 2008)

LukeA said:


> In the Feb 2008 Popular Mechanics, there's a blurb about the Gatlight V3 and Jamie Hyneman says he owns a Fenix L1P in his column.


 
Got that article too!!!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 19, 2008)

to *tpchan* --


Good Work !

:twothumbs ___ :goodjob:

_


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 19, 2008)

tpchan said:


> Just saw the movie "Cloverfield" and the whole time I kept thinking to myself "Why don't any of these morons have a flashlight?" I told my movie going friend this exact thought afterward and their response was "Do you have a flashlight on you right now?" I then of course was able to answer, "Yeah at least THREE right now! and proceeded to demo the NiteCore DI, LiteFlux LF-2, and my NovaTac 120p. :twothumbs


 
I had three lights on me tonight too. My trusty L4, and two newly purchased lights.... Princeton Tec Pulsar II, and an *M6*.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 19, 2008)

In the current edition of _Dirty Jobs_ on The Discovery Channel (the steel mill episode), Mike is seen outside the mill at night, holding a small flashlight above his head and aimed at his face to provide enough illumination for the camera to make out his face in the darkness. I couldn't see any detail of the light at all, other than a smooth, even white beam with no bulb artifacts. I thiink it was LED but that's all I could determine. Anyone else catch that?


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 20, 2008)

tpchan said:


> Just saw the movie "Cloverfield" and the whole time I kept thinking to myself "Why don't any of these morons have a flashlight?" I told my movie going friend this exact thought afterward and their response was "Do you have a flashlight on you right now?" I then of course was able to answer, "Yeah at least THREE right now! and proceeded to demo the NiteCore DI, LiteFlux LF-2, and my NovaTac 120p. :twothumbs


 
And who sits there and thinks - they should be using a <model #> light because of <this feature> and <this feature> and in this situation they should switch to a <model #> light because of <this feature>???? Haha


----------



## djblank87 (Jan 20, 2008)

On Cops tonight a Rialto, CA officer was carrying and using his SF L4 as a primary light. Not to many officers use an L4 as a primary light, it was good to see for a change.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 2, 2008)

On Ghost Hunters International this past week there were several Maglights, what looked like a 3 and a 5 D cell lights, and a couple of Minimags. One of the people was wearing a 5 LED Cap Light on the brim of his baseball cap. 

On Cities of the Underworld the host was using either an Inova X0 (new version with the flared head) or an Inova X03 in natural finish. You could clearly see the stainless bezel and the buttcap was plainly shown in different pictures.


----------



## ptirmal (Feb 3, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> On Ghost Hunters International this past week there were several Maglights, what looked like a 3 and a 5 D cell lights, and a couple of Minimags. One of the people was wearing a 5 LED Cap Light on the brim of his baseball cap.
> 
> On Cities of the Underworld the host was using either an Inova X0 (new version with the flared head) or an Inova X03 in natural finish. You could clearly see the stainless bezel and the buttcap was plainly shown in different pictures.



On A&E the show paranormal state, the crew usually uses mag led lights from what I saw


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 4, 2008)

Josh Hartnett was using a Surefire M4 in the vampire thriller 30 days of Night

edit: darn... I got beaten to it, this was mentioned somewhere on page 4...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody see Ewan MacGregor and Charley Boorman's African adventure 'Long Way Down' ? A fair bit of torchy action to be had.

Lots of shots of them wearing Princeton Tec Aurora headlamps around camp and a couple of Ewan using a small powerful torch which I'm reasonably certain was a Surefire - possibly an L2 or the E2 - can't make out which. There's even a scene where the locals prepare a live goat for them all to eat with the Aurora on his head (the local man, not the goat !!!).



Be lucky...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont know if you got this answered, but Im certain its a SureFire M3!



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Does anyone know which flashlight Hillary Swank uses in the beginning of the film "*The Reaping*"?


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 5, 2008)

Saw Cities of the Underworld again last night, this time it was the start of the new season and the guy was in Vietnam. He definitly uses a silver/natural X series Inova with the flared head like an X0 or X03as his personal carry flashlight. He used it constantly during the show.


----------



## taiji (Feb 5, 2008)

recently got into Showtime's Dexter and believe I saw an Inova XO3 he uses. thank you Netflix!


----------



## DreamScape (Feb 6, 2008)

Checked out the new Alien Vs Predator Requiem the other day and enjoyed it more than the 1st one. There was some flashlight action too. I didn't recognise any but have included a few screen shots :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 6, 2008)

I was watching a Steven Seagal movie, Out for a Kill. There is a scene where he takes a 3D Maglite and lights up half a house with it. Hmm, I wonder if he had a power supply wire tucked up his sleeve?


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't know if it has been mentioned but I saw National treasure 2 a couple weeks ago and throughout the movie they were all using M6's. Also I was watching COPS the other night and an officer had a 6P with a P61 in it and was shinig it at some crackhead on a roof.

-Evan


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2008)

Just saw a shiny metal *Streamlight Twin-Task 3AA model *on the History channel.

An older, female worker in a turkey processing plant was using it to check for dirt or bacteria on the machines and conveyors used for processing all of the turkey coming down the line.

It was a show about Cold Cuts.


----------



## Helmut.G (Feb 12, 2008)

In SOKO Rhein-Main on of the policemen was using a G2, and the murderer killed his victim with a silver mag 4C


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

About 20 minutes into Resident Evil 3, the lone Black character pulls out a short-barreled light from his pocket. The light has a barrel-mounted clickie. In the next scene, we get a look at the bezel. 

It's most likely a Smith & Wesson light.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 17, 2008)

Watching cast away as I type this and he found a flashlight on a dead guy floating in the sea and used it a lot, then the batteries died. Looks like he should have found and E1B and used it on low which was just as bright as the piece o crap he was using anyway.

-Evan


----------



## Mad1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned but I saw National treasure 2 a couple weeks ago and throughout the movie they were all using M6's. Also I was watching COPS the other night and an officer had a 6P with a P61 in it and was shinig it at some crackhead on a roof.
> 
> -Evan



I love the fact you know what lamp assembly he was using.:twothumbs


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 17, 2008)

> Looks like he should have found and E1B and used it on low which was just as bright as the piece o crap he was using anyway


 
Lol, well if he had a choice he would have found a Brietling emegency watch and a Sat phone and then he might have been rescued by the time the batteries died and he would not have lost his wife and...


----------



## LukeA (Feb 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Just saw a shiny metal *Streamlight Twin-Task 3AA model *on the History channel.
> 
> An older, female worker in a turkey processing plant was using it to check for dirt or bacteria on the machines and conveyors used for processing all of the turkey coming down the line.
> 
> It was a show about Cold Cuts.



I saw that. 

Lots of that was pretty nasty.


----------



## Kraid (Feb 17, 2008)

What light does Andy have in Shawshank Redemption? Looks nicer than it would seem he'd have available.


----------



## Kraid (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, my wife dragged me to "Step Up 2 The Streets" (I wanted to see "No Country for Old Men"), anyways, during the final "dance off" the "good guys" do a sequence with flashlights. Couldn't get a look at them though. My wife was like, "Honey! Flashlights!"


----------



## litework (Feb 18, 2008)

Can anyone identify the flashlight used in the movie Spiderwick Chronicles?


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 18, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189820


litework said:


> Can anyone identify the flashlight used in the movie Spiderwick Chronicles?


----------



## litework (Feb 18, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189820


 
Thanks. My answer was hidden in the incandescent files.


----------



## 276 (Feb 19, 2008)

just got two movies called nightwatch/daywatch in it they ues flashlights to fight the forces of darkness.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 19, 2008)

Gee . . . .


Sounds like those could be filmed right here at CPF !


_


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 24, 2008)

23 minutes into the Sci-Fi channel movie "Living Hell," a woman uses a Streamlight Stinger's bezel to tap on a wall that turns out to be hollow. 

There are other lights in this creepy horror film. The Stinger was the only one easily identified.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 26, 2008)

Just watched the new *Where in the world is Osama Bin Ladin* trailer, (you can download it from here http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=57379703&sdm=web&pt=rd ) from the same director of *Supersize me*, and I've taken these 2 screenshots:







What flashlight is this?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> .... What flashlight is this?


 
Considering where he is, I doubt that thing is even a flashlight.

His Supersize documentary was interesting.... until you realize he's one of those egotistical Manhattanites who thinks he's better than everyone else because he thinks he has a monopoly on the truth. Those types are a dime a dozen around here. How nice of him to point out that Fast food isn't healthy for us.... because none of us had any clue before his documentary came along. :ironic:


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Considering where he is, I doubt that thing is even a flashlight.


Where is he?
Btw I went to McDonald's to eat a cheeseburger immediately after seeing SuperSizeMe


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 29, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Where is he?
> Btw I went to McDonald's to eat a cheeseburger immediately after seeing SuperSizeMe


 
Good for you. The double cheeseburgers at McD's are my favorite. Two of those will fill you up. Hot and tasty. 

BTW, check out the background. He's in a spy shop. Most likely the one out on Manhattan. You can buy all sorts of gadgets that look like regular items, but are actually spy gear. Some of it is expensive novelty items. Others, quite useful.... Like the hidden video camera inside a small clock. Parents can put it in the baby's room to check if the nanny is abusing the child. 

A useful tool for a sad fact of Life.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 29, 2008)

I prefer Burger King!

Yummy!


----------



## Noxonomus (Mar 1, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Just watched the new *Where in the world is Osama Bin Ladin* trailer, (you can download it from here http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=57379703&sdm=web&pt=rd ) from the same director of *Supersize me*, and I've taken these 2 screenshots:
> [snip]
> What flashlight is this?



I saw a similar device on DX a little while ago, the LEDs are supposed to reflect off the image sensor of security cameras and back to your eye, so hidden cameras are easy to find.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohhhh . . . . :thinking:


you mean "similar" . . . .


Now i get it. 



Yes, i've heard about something like this at Shomer-Tec (i believe).


Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:

_


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 1, 2008)

Noxonomus said:


> I saw a smilier device on DX a little while ago, the LEDs are supposed to reflect off the image sensor of security cameras and back to your eye, so hidden cameras are easy to find.


Heard of it, but I thought it used IR LEDs while the one in the trailer seems to use red LEDs :thinking:


----------



## Noxonomus (Mar 1, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Heard of it, but I thought it used IR LEDs while the one in the trailer seems to use red LEDs :thinking:



I have heard of electronic versions which used IR, but I don't think you would be able to see the reflection if they were IR.



Burgess said:


> Ohhhh . . . . :thinking:
> 
> 
> you mean "similar" . . . .
> ...


Fixed
Thats what I get for not rereading after using the spell checker.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

I noticed that all flashlights I've ever seen on TV or in movies appear to have very blue tints. I'm sure it's just from the Cameras mode or adjustment or lens, but they all look like HIDs! I've noticed mostly streamlights on both real and fake CSI shows. I've also seen mags. I saw a rear forward clicky light on 'the first 48' the other night. It had a straight body from tail to head, so it was probably an Inova or a Surefire. Most of them appear to be American made though.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 1, 2008)

A scientist was using what looked like a Lightwave while looking at some mammoth fur on a Discovery Special this afternoon.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 1, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I noticed that all flashlights I've ever seen on TV or in movies appear to have very blue tints


They make them look like this after doing a color correction during post production.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for clarification! I never knew that.

btw I'm watching mammoth shows right now..pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## m1ruf (Mar 5, 2008)

as already mentioned there is a Surefire M6 being used by Thommy Lee Jones in the Valley of Elah.
See link for picture:

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2687604736/tt0478134

it's a good picture cause it shows how tiny the M6 really is...


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 5, 2008)

The trailer for the upcoming HellBoy sequel contains copious amounds of SureFire M6. Consult your doctor before viewing.


----------



## cal..45 (Mar 21, 2008)

last night I was watching "30 days of night" (great vampire movie btw) and I'm pretty sure that Josh Hartnett was using a Raidfire Spear, recognizable due to its characteristic beam pattern. anyone elso noticed that and can confirm?


regards, holger


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 21, 2008)

Many video cameras are sensitive to IR and will show IR LEDs lighting up even when in regular video mode (a NightShot mode isn't necessary). So those emitters on the spy-camera-spotting gadget may be IR but still show up in the shot.
Of course if they have no visible component at all, how will the operator know it's working and what area of coverage they're scanning? Anybody have one of these devices??


----------



## m16a (Mar 21, 2008)

Almost certain in the Mark Whalberg movie, "_Shooter" _the detective that ends up helping Whalberg's character uses a Surefire G2 in black for investigation.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 21, 2008)

I just saw "Doomsday." M4's were used. Plus whatever they had on their weapons.

I also just finished reading Tom Clancy's "Endwar." In the story a NightOps Gladius was mentioned.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Just watched "I Am Legend"...looks like "Pentagon Light" took the lead role in this one, as Will Smith has a MD3R Xenon/Laser Light attached to his M-4, and all the soldiers have Pentagon Molle Lights...I would have prefered a SF M900A with the red nav lights...and he wouldn't have had to do that hand thing...decent flick though!!!


----------



## mazingerz9 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Flashlight in Operation Condor/Amour of God II (Jackie Chan)*

Hi,

I remember this flashlight that Jackie Chan used in Operation Condor/Amour of God II and was wondering if anyone knows what kind of flashlight it is--that is if anyone remember the movie.

It was about the size of a mini maglite and it's pretty bright. It can also be used as a torch and when it starts to run out of juice, Jackie puts the lid back on and twists it and the light is recharged. 

If anyone has any idea if those kind of flashlight exists, please let me know. Or was it just a gadget specifically made for the movie.


----------



## 276 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Flashlight in Operation Condor/Amour of God II (Jackie Chan)*



mazingerz9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I remember this flashlight that Jackie Chan used in Operation Condor/Amour of God II and was wondering if anyone knows what kind of flashlight it is--that is if anyone remember the movie.
> 
> ...



that sounds cool!!


----------



## techwg (Mar 26, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Just watched the new *Where in the world is Osama Bin Ladin* trailer, (you can download it from here http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?sid=57379703&sdm=web&pt=rd ) from the same director of *Supersize me*, and I've taken these 2 screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





By the way, the way they work to detect cameras, is the light is reflected off the lense at the same angle it was projected from. and you can do this manually with your flashlights!

All you do, is turn on your flashlight, and look down the side of it, as if you were looking down the barrle of a gun, and keep it close to your eye, as you look down towards where its pointing, and you will see a sparkle when you hit the convex lense.. i have tried it and tested it, and it works... all you need is some POS flashlight, or something nice like a fenix and your all set...


Just thought i would share that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2008)

techwg said:


> Just thought i would share that.


Damn, I've already ordered one for €79 :mecry:


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 26, 2008)

Was flicking channels the other night around 10ish and came across some show on A&E where some people seemed to be exploring the basement of an old hospital or asylum. There were multiple users of Streamlight Stylus' and Stylus Pros in the few minutes I watched.


----------



## 276 (Mar 26, 2008)

Right know i am watching the movie the Mist and noticed a E2D being used when they go to the pharmacy along with some million candlepower lights


----------



## Riddick (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe someone had a yellow G2 also


----------



## ptirmal (Mar 27, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> last night I was watching "30 days of night" (great vampire movie btw) and I'm pretty sure that Josh Hartnett was using a Raidfire Spear, recognizable due to its characteristic beam pattern. anyone elso noticed that and can confirm?
> 
> 
> regards, holger



It's definitely a surefire- looks like an m4 because of the length... 

I have it on dvd... and after watching it I feel the need to purchase a high powered UV cree drop-in! Imagine how useful that would've been!


----------



## mb5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what flashlight was used by Laura Dern in Jurassic park (when switching on the park power) and again by Billy Crystal in City Slickers 2 (in the mine)?

I know the Maxabeam was used in Jurassic Park, but this was not it. This is a pistol grip light with a black body (possibly formerly yellow) that resembles a dive light. It has a black ring around the light and a clear shield around about the front third of the light. In JP it had a belt mounted battery pack (possibly fake or a modification), and in City Slickers 2 it seemed to have an internal battery. The closest I have seen is an Underwater Kinetics light, but it lacked the black ring and the rest of the clear shield was not correct either.

The light is likely from 1993/1994.

I was told it was not likely a dive light, as a dive light would overheat if used out of the water by a local dive shop. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge that would verify or contradict this?

Also, several dive shops were not able to identify it. 

Any leads are appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know if it has been mentioned already, but the remake of Poseidon has lots of scenes with Surefire M4's and maybe even M3T's.
Some are painted yellow....


----------



## edc3 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone seen a show called "Cities Of The Underworld" on The History Channel? In every episode I've seen, the host, Don Wildman has a natural color Inova X0 or X03. He's always either using it or gesticulating with it while he's talking. It's a really nice looking light. Makes me want to get one.

Here's a clip. Looks like he might have a black one too. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KlcrpxZ7vf8


----------



## Shreknow91 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was watching CSI last night and noticed that cathrine(sp?) was using i think a Surefire M4 while she was standing over a dead body.



BTW this is the first time i have actually been able to identify a light with out anybody's help.


----------



## civation (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw that new Ivus ultracap flashlight on "Modern Marvels" a couple weeks back. The didn't go into how the thing worked, but it was on right before the "puke light".

This is from Lightning Flashlight's website:

_"On March 10, 2008 The Lightning-180™ was featured on an episode of Modern Marvels, a program that airs regularly on The History Channel. The episode, titled Strange Weapons, examined the Lightning-180's™ potential to be used as a non-lethal weapon by law enforcement professionals via its combination of ultra-bright beam and programmable strobe light capabilities."_

http://www.lightningflashlights.com/inthenews.htm


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 12, 2008)

In the new moview P2, the psycho parking garage attendant seems to be using a Tigerlight. That's my guess


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 12, 2008)

The most recent _Ghost Hunters_ had one of the cast using a Inova X5. I also saw a silver MiniMag.


----------



## bushido-sig (Apr 16, 2008)

*X-files*

Remember in certain episodes of the X-file, Mulder and Scully at times, would be lurking around in the dark and use a bright light? Does anybody know what kind of light that was?


----------



## LED-holic (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: X-files*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/753&postcount=7


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: X-files*



bushido-sig said:


> Remember in certain episodes of the X-file, Mulder and Scully at times, would be lurking around in the dark and use a bright light? Does anybody know what kind of light that was?


 
I think I recall seeing in a few eps Maxabeams.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 16, 2008)

Did I see an M6 in the trailer for Hellboy II ?


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 16, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Did I see an M6 in the trailer for Hellboy II ?



I know I did 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Did I see an M6 in the trailer for Hellboy II ?


Yep 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2275796&postcount=155


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 16, 2008)

Probably been said before, but the latest National Treasure movie definately has a Surefire M6 in the Mount Rushmore scene. Over 20 minutes passed and I did not see a change of cells. What gives?


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 16, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> Probably been said before, but the latest National Treasure movie definately has a Surefire M6 in the Mount Rushmore scene. Over 20 minutes passed and I did not see a change of cells. What gives?



No different than 200 round AK magazines.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 17, 2008)

Humphrey Bogart drove his Sherman Tank clear across the Sahara Desert.


Never even stopping to re-fuel.



When someone asked him about that "fact", he replied:


"Hollywood is a wonderful place, boys !"



_


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Apr 18, 2008)

I believe in star trek Voyager episode 4 season 4, some of the characters have an early generation of the Surefire Leopard light (M4 mounted to weapon) with a 3" T series turbohead. I just spotted it but am not totally sure, the episode was probably filmed back in 1996 so I am not sure what Kind of surefire weapon lights existed back then.
On second glimpse, (Size 15s your going to like this answer) it looks like a 9NT (old version of the 9AN with the 3" lexan T series turbo head)


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Apr 18, 2008)

Size 15s you might be able to figure out what it is:
Here is the video link: http://www.surfthechannel.com/info/television/Star_Trek:_Voyager/43921/S4E4.html#
It is about 7 minutes and 40 seconds in.
The camera shot that makes me think it's a 9NT is in or around 10 minutes 25 seconds (a little past that), I saw two metallic rings on the flashlight body tube and a turbo head, so I thought again, it has to be the 9NT.


----------



## Sable (Apr 18, 2008)

I've seen Chief Tyrol carrying around quite a few Surefires in the new version of Battlestar Galactica - sorry if it's been said before.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 19, 2008)

Lightingguy321 said:


> Size 15s you might be able to figure out what it is:
> Here is the video link: http://www.surfthechannel.com/info/television/Star_Trek:_Voyager/43921/S4E4.html#
> It is about 7 minutes and 40 seconds in.
> The camera shot that makes me think it's a 9NT is in or around 10 minutes 25 seconds (a little past that), I saw two metallic rings on the flashlight body tube and a turbo head, so I thought again, it has to be the 9NT.


Without doubt that's a 9NT


----------



## Shreknow91 (Apr 19, 2008)

The master has spoken


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2008)

Shreknow91 said:


> The master has spoken


 
I don't see any recent posts from Greta in this thread.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 19, 2008)

The Dr Who Season 3 Episode 3 (The Planet of the Ood) has SureFire M900A & AB WeaponLights)


----------



## senna94 (Apr 19, 2008)

Lets not forget the orange Surefire M4s in The Poseidon Adventure!!!! (Latest Movie Version)


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2008)

senna94 said:


> Lets not forget the orange Surefire M4s in The Poseidon Adventure!!!! (Latest Movie Version)


 
Are they actual orange or just spray-painted that color. 

If the finish is actually orange, I know some Surefire collectors who'll be doing _this.... _


----------



## Size15's (Apr 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Are they actual orange or just spray-painted that color.
> 
> If the finish is actually orange, I know some Surefire collectors who'll be doing _this.... _


This has been covered before. SureFire confirmed that the prop house must have sprayed or otherwise painted them because SureFire have never made them in that finish.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 22, 2008)

On Ghosthunters they were using an Inova X5 to try and have an entity communicate with them. He even showed them how to use the momentary on function and they payed attention, lol  .


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 22, 2008)

something wierd on CSI miami...the one where the celeb dies in the bathtub form having a UV lamp thrown in at it electrocuted her..

the from the top view showed a VERY ringy, maglite-like beam coming from one of the CSIs, but the regular, eye-height shots showed a surefire like incan beam....strange huh...

also, i do know that in bones, they use gladiuses almost all the time.

Crenshaw


----------



## Size15's (Apr 23, 2008)

The latest Season of Bones that has just kicked off over here has mostly seen SureFire M6's.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 24, 2008)

Ive seen jack bauer from 24 using a SF Z2 combat light and a E2 defender in various episodes.

The two guys in supernatural are constantly using there sf M4 or M3's.

And every aussie cop show i watch the cops carry there huge maglites to wrap around the bad guys noggins.

In Neighbours the other day the SES guys were all using energizer micro dolphins.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 24, 2008)

Size15's said:


> The latest Season of Bones that has just kicked off over here has mostly seen SureFire M6's.


well, we Are still touting Heros season one as "dont miss the long awaited finale of heros season one..this sunday at 10pm" kinda thing...soo..



Crenshaw


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 28, 2008)

Kind of an odd sighting today, maybe some of the other UK members spotted it too (Size15s?)

BBC News 24 this morning, there was a feature on the use of hidden cameras for childcare. One of the people discussing the issue was being filmed standing in front of a glass cabinet full of torches, of all things. At least one of them was a SureFire - being displayed on a plastic/acrylic display piece with something along the lines of "SureFire - the ultimate flashlight(s)" on it. Looked like a 6P. Didn't look like the display case of a retailer, so perhaps there's a flashaholic out there being filmed for the news 

Anyone else spot this?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't have time to what TV in the morning! It's difficult enough to wake up and get off to work as it is!


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2008)

I saw maxabeams in the movie Three Kings...the first couple scenes anyway
thought I post shots


----------



## 276 (May 3, 2008)

i just finished watching that a little while ago


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2008)

276 said:


> i just finished watching that a little while ago



I had to stop because of a windows update, any other flashlights in the movie?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 3, 2008)

I saw Three Kings back in 2001 so I don't remember all the details, but one thing I still remember is one scene in which George Clooney uses an UV flashlight to reveal an hidden bunker on a map while saying "Special forces have good flashlights!" :thumbsup:


----------



## AvPD (May 5, 2008)

I've just finished watching Dexter seasons 1 and 2, not an incandescent in sight.


----------



## Size15's (May 5, 2008)

I can't seem to find Dexter Season 2 on UK TV


----------



## Thujone (May 5, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I can't seem to find Dexter Season 2 on UK TV



TVTorrents

Enjoy


----------



## 276 (May 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I had to stop because of a windows update, any other flashlights in the movie?[/quote
> 
> didn't see any other lights, the only parts i can remember is that tent scene, the uv scene, and there might have been something when they were in the underground tunnel to escape the gas but cant remember


----------



## Crenshaw (May 6, 2008)

watching CSI Vegas now, They FINALLY got it right, the twist to turn on the M4....

unfortunaetly there is still this weird sound when he twists it on..

Crenshaw


----------



## kelmo (May 6, 2008)

On "Cities of the Underworld" last night, "Secret Soviet Bases," it looked like the host was using a Surefire L7 with a SW02 tailcap.


----------



## Illum (May 6, 2008)

kelmo said:


> On "Cities of the Underworld" last night, "Secret Soviet Bases," it looked like the host was using a Surefire L7 with a SW02 tailcap.



:candle::thinking:
SW02s are compatible with L7s?


----------



## Size15's (May 6, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :candle::thinking:
> SW02s are compatible with L7s?


Nope. The L7 (8AX body) has no TailCap.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 6, 2008)

For most of the season the host (Don something) has used an natural Inova X? Did not see last nights so not sure what it was.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2008)

From the movie Hitman, this is the flashlight stored in 47's suitcase, any ideas?


----------



## Monocrom (May 8, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> From the movie Hitman, this is the flashlight stored in 47's suitcase, any ideas?....


 
Blatant 2xCR123 PentagonLights model. 

No other company makes lights that look like that.


----------



## ninjaboigt (May 8, 2008)

I donno if someone mentioned this or not yet, but if i remeber correctly in the movie " Saw " at the very first scene, the guy was in the Tub and the key to his lock was attach to an Inova microlight, and it went down the drain


----------



## roguesw (May 9, 2008)

Just saw the latest CSI New York, one of the CSI was using a Grey Silver Surefire E2E, old school bezel. Didnt think they made those anymore.


----------



## Size15's (May 9, 2008)

The latest episode of Bones (Season 3, Episode 12) on UK tv had her using a SureFure L4 rather than the Gladius they used previously.


----------



## Illum (May 9, 2008)

Surefire headlamp in I am Legend...probably beating the dead horse but...hey, screenshots!
HL1-A-TN 








:nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (May 9, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Surefire headlamp in I am Legend...probably beating the dead horse but...hey, screenshots!
> HL1-A-TN
> 
> :nana:



Aha, there it is  Never could spot it when I was watching the film. I think I was expecting to be mounted horizontally on the top of the helmet.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum (May 9, 2008)

it took awhile for that to click in place....*film frames pass" _d00d...waz phat a Shurefere? _*doh*
the only part of that movie I did not understand was... "well who set that trap and placed Fred there?"


----------



## electromage (May 10, 2008)

Does anybody watch Moonlight? I'm watching episode 115 and I think the main character (Mick St. John) was using a Surefire 6PD. It was ~1.25", with a crenellated bezel. I know there are quite a few cheap lights with the same sort of look, but it was definitely incan, and it was on without flickering for a while.


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2008)

electromage said:


> Does anybody watch Moonlight? I'm watching episode 115 and I think the main character (Mick St. John) was using a Surefire 6PD. It was ~1.25", with a crenellated bezel. I know there are quite a few cheap lights with the same sort of look, but it was definitely incan, and it was on without flickering for a while.


 
I love the show.... But if the writing doesn't improve, I doubt that it will last long. 

Didn't get a good look at his light in tonight's episode.... Then again, I was watching it on a somewhat not-so-clear handheld TV. :sigh:

The reporter used a Streamlight Scorpion in the Pilot.


----------



## aussiebob (May 10, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Surefire headlamp in I am Legend...probably beating the dead horse but...hey, screenshots!
> HL1-A-TN


Thats very observant! I watched it and didnt notice it.


----------



## Size15's (May 10, 2008)

Check out the Journey to the Center of the Earth trailer (in HD) for use of the SureFire M6 and prominent air-time given to a C2.


----------



## 276 (May 11, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Surefire headlamp in I am Legend...probably beating the dead horse but...hey, screenshots!
> HL1-A-TN
> 
> 
> ...


How the heck did i miss that!


----------



## Illum (May 12, 2008)

276 said:


> How the heck did i miss that!



I dunno how, now go back and watch it again!
:laughing:


----------



## 276 (May 13, 2008)

i would but my sister has my copy


----------



## Illum (May 14, 2008)

here some more screen shots from I am Legend








I dunno about you guys, but I think I want one of those headlamps:laughing:

the spotlights in the movie...I dunno what they are, it isn't the AN-VSS, thats for sure.








care to guess which weaponlight is this? I thought I saw a barbolight somewhere, not sure though
















yeah its an incan...but all the other shots look LED:candle:









beamshaper?




heres some for the gun lovers
















a rough guess I'd say its a carbine

enjoy


----------



## picard (May 14, 2008)

Pentagon light is attached to the R15 carbine.


----------



## Illum (May 14, 2008)

I'm not familiar with pentagon lights :thanks:


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm not familiar with pentagon lights :thanks:


 
They're the smaller company that's being sued by Surefire. 

PentagonLights makes lower-cost, but quality weapon-lights that compete well against Surefire's offerings. (But their hand-held lights can't really compete with Surefire).


----------



## Illum (May 14, 2008)

let me guess, Surefire sued pentagon lights for stealing o-ring designs:thinking:


----------



## glamisrat (May 14, 2008)

First off, this is a huge thread, I started to read through it all but couldn't. Anyone remember the espidode of CHiPs where Ponch and John searched the freighter at the dock. One of them had what seemed like a four or five cell D light, cranking out about one lumen..................


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> let me guess, Surefire sued pentagon lights for stealing o-ring designs:thinking:


 
Nope.... Lock-out tailcap and something about misleading advertising. 

All very recent. Google Search is acting up. Otherwise, I'd give you the link.


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2008)

Just finished watching an old episode of Mission: Impossible on cable. (AmericanLife TV). An old, chrome 2D cell with a red plastic bezel and red sliding switch was used by one of Jim's associates in a couple of scenes. Greg Morris used something about the size of a large fire extinguisher to produce a very bright, concentrated light.

Weirdest episode of the old series. Called, "The Visitors." The team convinces a corrupt newspaper moguel to confess, on the air, that he and several politicians running for office are working for a criminal syndicate. They do this by convincing him that they are aliens from outer space, and that they hold the secret to eternal Life.

The ending is both surprising and heartbreaking.


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2008)

Gee, never saw that one !


And i would certainly *remember *it, if i had. 


Mission Impossible was probably my FAVORITE television program. 



Was it one of the "newer" ones, with Leonard Nimoy ?



Edited to add:
This episode first aired November 27, 1971.
It was the 6th year of the series.


You can read more about it here:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0649361/


Certainly sounds interesting. And touching.
Thank you, Monocrom, for sharing it with us.

EndEdit
_


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Was it one of the "newer" ones, with Leonard Nimoy ?
> 
> _


 
Nope! It was one of the classics. 

I grew up watching Mission: Impossible.


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Nope.... Lock-out tailcap and something about misleading advertising.
> 
> All very recent. Google Search is acting up. Otherwise, I'd give you the link.



Found the thread yesterday night, long thread...:wave:


----------



## BOBBYBOB (May 16, 2008)

*Las Vegas CSI*

The CSI's on this show have some serious flashlights, can anyone tell
me the different ones they use? Thank you


----------



## JasonC8301 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas CSI*

I believe they use a lot of SF M4's.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas CSI*

I have seen big D Maglites, and the Surefire 6P.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas CSI*

OMG, after watching Las Vegas CSI last nite, the last thing I was thinking about was what kind of flashlights were being used. What a season's ending!!!!!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## 276 (May 17, 2008)

thats cool that there are three of those lights in the same scene!!


----------



## Crenshaw (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas CSI*

there is a thread on flashlights in movies/tv

but its very long and unwieldy...

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/414/sesent/00

they use those alot (dang that crimelab must be rich)

funny thing is, they use them at distances of one meter and stare at where the hotspot is...:thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 17, 2008)

If anyone has seen Shooter (starring Mark Wahlberg,and Michael Peña)..
I think I can ID the light that Michael Peña uses at about 55 minutes in. It's a black Surefire G2 incan.(based on the beam color,and the tail clickie switch,as well as the lines on the tailcap.)

IMDB link:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822854/


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2008)

In Supernatural Season 2 episode "No Exit" whilst searching wall cavities Dean Winchester (Jensen Ackles) is seen using what appears to be a Surefire M4 Devastator... sweet light! :twothumbs







Sorry for the slightly blurred/out of focus image, details you're unable to glean from the picture are...


Tail switch
Drab olive colour
Odd knobby section just after the 2.5" turbo head


----------



## Monocrom (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Las Vegas CSI*



BOBBYBOB said:


> The CSI's on this show have some serious flashlights, can anyone tell
> me the different ones they use? Thank you


 
Episodes tend to contain Streamlight or Surefire brand lights. But never both brands in the same episode.


----------



## aussiebob (May 17, 2008)

Just got through disk 2 of "Supernatural" and heres some lights i saw.





?????:thinking:









???:thinking:

BOB


----------



## electromage (May 17, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> Just got through disk 2 of "Supernatural" and heres some lights i saw...



That looks like a SureFire M4.


----------



## electromage (May 17, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> here some more screen shots from I am Legend
> 
> the spotlights in the movie...I dunno what they are, it isn't the AN-VSS, thats for sure.



In that shot, the "spotlights" almost looks like miniature models with small halogen bi-pin bulbs in them. They don't appear to have reflectors either, just a flat back.


----------



## aussiebob (May 17, 2008)

electromage said:


> That looks like a SureFire M4.


Thats what i thought, wasnt sure though.


----------



## Illum (May 18, 2008)

electromage said:


> In that shot, the "spotlights" almost looks like miniature models with small halogen bi-pin bulbs in them. They don't appear to have reflectors either, just a flat back.



thats what I thought too...there are NO reflectors on any of the stationary spotlights in the picture. so my first thought were those model railroad crossing lights with the front globe switched out for mesh...but...
once the light is engaged [note the background] the color temperature emitted by the lamps exceed 12000K...[almost purple] which leads me to believe its HID even if it was a mock up


----------



## frankiej (May 18, 2008)

Just seen the new "Chronicles of Narnia" movie (Prince Caspian). Awesome flick BTW. 

In it, Edmond uses an old chrome, stamped sheet metal type flashlight with a large head to explore their old treasure storage vault, to signal the Narnian army when to begin a nighttime attack on King Miraz's castle, and it was also used to bar a door to slow down an enemy entrance.

Edmond is kind of bummed out in the end because, after returning to England, he realizes he left his "torch" behind in Narnia! Narnian flashaholic!


----------



## electromage (May 18, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> thats what I thought too...there are NO reflectors on any of the stationary spotlights in the picture. so my first thought were those model railroad crossing lights with the front globe switched out for mesh...but...
> once the light is engaged [note the background] the color temperature emitted by the lamps exceed 12000K...[almost purple] which leads me to believe its HID even if it was a mock up



That's easy enough to do in editing. A lot of the incandescent lights in the night scenes are "whitened". The lamps on his truck, his weaponlight, in some scenes it's obvious they're incandescent, but in some shots they're made to look like some insane HID.

Personally, I would have loaded up my truck with Mercury Arc lamps. I'd be safe enough inside with the glass, and the massive UV outside would make for some awesome zombie-frying action. He probably should have put a few of those on the top and outside of his house, rather than just a few in the bushes outside.


----------



## Monocrom (May 19, 2008)

Currently watching "That '70s Show."

The gang breaks into their old High School which is now haunted, and finds their permanent records. All of them are using 2D Maglites, but in different color combos. Hyde has a pewter one with a red tailcap and red bezel ring. Kelso has a black one that's been spray-painted yellow, except for the tailcap and bezel ring. Those were left black.


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 20, 2008)

Hey guys there is a new show on discovery channel called vermonators, ya guess what they do. Well the "host" Mike always is using a black LED light about the size of a surefire G2 w/ a rear clickie and a belt clip. It looks like he has tape around the head of the light probably covering a logo. I can't put my finger on what kind of light it is though. I f anyof you guys know could you please post. 


One more thing, the fluorescent light used in Batman begins, does it exist, I have been looking all around and can't find anything like it.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 21, 2008)

In the first episode of Bullrun (repeat) two team members use a blue Minimag to look at their car and work on it.


----------



## picard (May 22, 2008)

glamisrat said:


> First off, this is a huge thread, I started to read through it all but couldn't. Anyone remember the espidode of CHiPs where Ponch and John searched the freighter at the dock. One of them had what seemed like a four or five cell D light, cranking out about one lumen..................



that show is too old that my brain cells can't recall the flashlight anymore.


----------



## picard (May 22, 2008)

yep. supernatural show actors use Surefire M4. I saw several closeup shots of it.


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 22, 2008)

*Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

OK I might have just been seeing things but I could swear on a stack of Bibles the Mutt character was using a surefire M6 in the cemetery scene , considering it was set in 1957 I find this highly suspect . the reason I say this is it had a black push button on the end and those little dimples on the edges of the cap . someone chime in tell me other wise, Indiana Jones had a 50s era flashlight though .


----------



## Cydonia (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

Others have remarked from seeing the trailers of "crystal skull" before about the "way too bright for 1950's" flashlights in this movie. (But, hey, that's the least of this movies inaccuracies. Crystal Skulls were hoaxed by an early British archaeologist and his step daughter in Central America. Just google “crystal skull hoax” and you’ll get the whole story a million times over)


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

Well I hope someome else who sees the movie will tell me if I saw what I saw . I have a surefire M6 and it looks like the one in the movie other than it looked like the movie light was chromed or bare aluminum .


----------



## LEDninja (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## LEDninja (May 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones and The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull



























EDIT
Added cropped images from the 1080P HD trailer, sme order as before.


----------



## Yoda4561 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

It's Indiana Jones dude, he discovered the Holy Grail. Flashlights from the future aren't too hard a sell.:shrug:


----------



## LowBat (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

Interesting off topic fact: Harrison Ford (Indiana Jones) is now the same age (65) as Buddy Ebsen was when he did "Barnaby Jones"!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

That's no M6. It looks like a Rayovac Sportsman or possibly an Eveready Captain. Clearly a chrome finish and in one frame you can see the metal logo towards the tail end of the body.

Either light could be correct for the period.

Mark


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

I've not made a conclusion nor investigated either way but it's not unknown for props to be dressed up to look period.

I'll join this thread to the main TV & Movies thread.


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 23, 2008)

Now that's the scene but I swear he is carrying a surefire M6 it only shows it for probably 3 or 4 seconds max . the flashlight Ford is carrying is period correct , but the light the Mutt guy is using is a Surefire M6 . He was using that right before the lamp . I cant believe I am the only one on here that has seen this movie so far . its almost like they were rehersing using the M6 and it was used in the final film .


----------



## hiluxxulih (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*

One of the reasons I noticed the Mutt guys flashlight was the black button on the end and the dimples .


----------



## LEDninja (May 24, 2008)

I was still gagging over how Indie killed the pygmy by blowing the dart back through the tube into the little one. Took my attention away for a few seconds. :shakehead


----------



## dano (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Indiana Jones 4 "crystal skull" surefire m6 flub ?*



hiluxxulih said:


> One of the reasons I noticed the Mutt guys flashlight was the black button on the end and the dimples .



Yup, I suffered thru that flick and it was definitely a chromed M6.

-dan


----------



## Burgess (May 24, 2008)

Good Work, Dano !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## copperfox (May 25, 2008)

In Narnia: Prince Caspian, Ed has a chrome bodied light that is clearly much brighter than it should have been. He drops it about 30+ feet (10 meters) onto a stone floor and it still works. Not even the window is broken.  Yeah, right.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 25, 2008)

Just saw a few minutes of Resident evil while flicking channels. Never noticed it before but the doctor uses a Streamlight Stylus while checking a man's eyes.


----------



## Illum (May 25, 2008)

electromage said:


> Personally, I would have loaded up my truck with Mercury Arc lamps. I'd be safe enough inside with the glass, and the massive UV outside would make for some awesome zombie-frying action. He probably should have put a few of those on the top and outside of his house, rather than just a few in the bushes outside.



you think those EU3000IS he had running can power mercury arcs?


----------



## Bogie (May 26, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Currently watching "That '70s Show."
> 
> The gang breaks into their old High School which is now haunted, and finds their permanent records. All of them are using 2D Maglites, but in different color combos. Hyde has a pewter one with a red tailcap and red bezel ring. Kelso has a black one that's been spray-painted yellow, except for the tailcap and bezel ring. Those were left black.



Probably done to mimic the Ray-O-Vac metal with Red plastic bezel/tailcap and yellow plastic/black caps lights


----------



## greenLED (May 27, 2008)

Was watching Tony Bourdain's "No Reservations" last night.

He was in Jamaica and one of his hosts took him exploring into a cave. Everybody on the team was wearing PT Apex (with the 5mm LEDs on) on their helmets. 

One of the cavers had a couple of lights (Underwater Kinetics?) attached to his helmet, and what looked like a Stenlight up front.


----------



## Blue72 (May 27, 2008)

Speaking of Indiana Jones

I would love to get a old chrome flashlight from the 40's or 50's and retrofit the bulb with a modern LED.


----------



## FrogmanM (May 27, 2008)

I do recall a cpfer doing such a thing... maybe in the collecting section?

Mayo


----------



## Illum (May 27, 2008)

Just finished watching "The Marksman" [2005]
Its the only movie I have seen so far that uses Maglite [yes, you read that correctly, 4D maglites as weaponlights on weapons]

the first part was purely maglites, its ridiculous how unique their beamshots look
























then when they started running suddenly everything looks M6ish





















I've never handled a video camera let along experience in filming but is it really that easy overexposing the beamshot without lightening everything else?


----------



## joshwang (May 29, 2008)

Just watched a bit of Bones, they seemed to be holding Gladius flashlights in a bomb investigation scene...


----------



## Illum (May 30, 2008)

joshwang said:


> Just watched a bit of Bones, they seemed to be holding Gladius flashlights in a bomb investigation scene...



was it OD green?


----------



## xevious (May 31, 2008)

Empire Strikes Back. Poor excuse for a light, but hey--it's a light.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I've never handled a video camera let along experience in filming but is it really that easy overexposing the beamshot without lightening everything else?



When filming, a lot of work and experience goes into figuring out lighting, camera settings, and film stock so nothing is overexposed or underexposed. Both scenes appear to be correctly exposed. The difference in relative brightness between the background and flashlights was likely the result of an artistic choice by the director or cinematographer. Probably someone decided to make the flashlights brighter for the second scene after the first scene had been shot.

The fact that apparent brightness does not match between scenes is a problem with continuity rather than exposure.


----------



## joshwang (Jun 1, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> was it OD green?



Hm...The scene was pretty dark(obviously) so it was a bit hard to tell. I would guess OD or Black though.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 1, 2008)

xevious said:


> Empire Strikes Back. Poor excuse for a light, but hey--it's a light.



oh i loved that....haha!

and, who knows, maybe the producers lurk here once i awhile to find out what lights to use, they may even have ROPed thier maglites, so they look "more real" on screen.

Crenshaw


----------



## kosPap (Jun 8, 2008)

now i saw the Indie film last week and I wonder....

to make the vintage flashlight and lantern so bright a modder must have laid his experianced hands on it...

Is there a secret flashlight modders' cult in Holywood or is the work commissioned to established CPF modders under a pact of secrecy???


----------



## Illum (Jun 10, 2008)

kosPap said:


> now i saw the Indie film last week and I wonder....
> 
> to make the vintage flashlight and lantern so bright a modder must have laid his experianced hands on it...
> 
> Is there a secret flashlight modders' cult in Holywood or is the work commissioned to established CPF modders under a pact of secrecy???


 
*hint*
this is a public forum
probably the same way wicked lasers got the secret blueprints to the USL from Mac
*hint*


----------



## kelmo (Jun 10, 2008)

On National Geographics, "Fight Science, Fighting Back," they talked about using a flashlight for self defense. They used an E2d! They just showed how the light degrades the visual response. They were carefull not to demostrate the flash, bash, and dash. Which really did not make alot of sense because they showed how to crush tracheas, break pubic bones, and gouge eyes. I guess weapons are taboo.


----------



## captainzerocool (Jun 22, 2008)

*As Seen in..*

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the name of this light is?





I know the other one in frame is a MaxxaBeam 





I'm more than sure someone here knows the answer...


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*

were you watching Jurassic Park too? haha i saw the maxabeam in that this evening. i didnt know what it was when i saw the movie the first several times


----------



## captainzerocool (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*









Why yes, I was watching Jurassic Park earlier. I've just always wondered what that particular light was.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 22, 2008)

I just saw "Get Smart." The movie was hilarious.

Agent 99 used a 6P Defender. Anne Hathaway in leather using a Surefire. WOW!!!


----------



## dano (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*



captainzerocool said:


> Why yes, I was watching Jurassic Park earlier. I've just always wondered what that particular light was.



Looks like an old Underwater Kinetics model...

-dan


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*

I'm merging this with the "Flashlights in TV shows and movies" thread.


----------



## copperfox (Jun 22, 2008)

kelmo said:


> I just saw "Get Smart." The movie was hilarious.
> 
> Agent 99 used a 6P Defender. Anne Hathaway in leather using a Surefire. WOW!!!



I saw that movie too, but I didn't notice the 6P.


----------



## generic808 (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but the kid in Spiderwick Chronicles carries a Surefire M6. It's actually very noticeable and he uses it during a long scene. I was actually kind of jealous of him


----------



## Illum (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*



dano said:


> Looks like an old Underwater Kinetics model...
> 
> -dan



and you might be right


----------



## unique (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: As Seen in..*



captainzerocool said:


> Why yes, I was watching Jurassic Park earlier. I've just always wondered what that particular light was.



Hahahaha, I watched Jurassic Park about 2 days ago as well and was wondering what lights they are using. I love the foggy look where you can see the light beam


----------



## jchoo (Jun 22, 2008)

copperfox said:


> I saw that movie too, but I didn't notice the 6P.



She used it while climbing through the air ducts in the Russian factory.

I also agree with you about not noticing the flashlight... too hard to take your eyes off of Anne!


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

i drive all my friends crazy when we watch movies because i get sooooo excited when i recognize and nice light. im diseased....:green:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i drive all my friends crazy when we watch movies because i get sooooo excited when i recognize and nice light. im diseased....:green:


 
Welcome to CPF.... Everyones' favorite crack dealer.


----------



## captainzerocool (Jun 22, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i drive all my friends crazy when we watch movies because i get sooooo excited when i recognize and nice light. im diseased....:green:



I just get accused of being insane. :thinking:

"It is just a flashlight." pffft.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

captainzerocool said:


> "It is just a flashlight." pffft.



when they say that i just shine one in their eyes. and i say "just a flashlight eh? this thing will save someone's life someday" (and i hope its true)


----------



## captainzerocool (Jun 22, 2008)

climberkid said:


> when they say that i just shine one in their eyes. and i say "just a flashlight eh? this thing will save someone's life someday" (and i hope its true)



What do you know. There is a "smiley" for how I would handle the situation.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

haha i was laughing so hard at that my roommate shined one of my lights in my eyes to shut me up. gosh i love this place.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2008)

captainzerocool said:


> What do you know. There is a "smiley" for how I would handle the situation.


 
I found a better one.... :whoopin:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

thats a much better smiley!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 22, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I found a better one.... :whoopin:





climberkid said:


> thats a much better smiley!


But it drives me crazy trying to count the # of smacks he gets. 8 or 9? lol


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2008)

DM51 said:


> But it drives me crazy trying to count the # of smacks he gets. 8 or 9? lol


 
It's 8.

Yes, I counted several times, and got the same result.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm....cuz i counted several times and got 9 each time. lol 

Edit: now i am getting 8. oh well


----------



## Noxonomus (Jun 23, 2008)

climberkid said:


> hmm....cuz i counted several times and got 9 each time. lol
> 
> Edit: now i am getting 8. oh well



No no you were right the first time, I finally gave up on counting and checked it in an editor. He gets hit 9 times. I gotta say the other one has got some quickness in him.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL, I just knew that would start something.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jun 23, 2008)

I broke down the animation and it's 9 

I know I have too much time on my hands.












Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm still getting 8. But I won't argue with anyone who took the time to break down the smiley animation, frame by frame; and everyone else who counted.

What the f*ol*k is wrong with you guys?? :lolsign:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 24, 2008)

:sick2: <-- thats whats wrong. lol

on topic: whenever i see someone in a movie or on tv who cant complete a task sometimes i will walk up to the tv and try to hand them one of my lights, or just shine it on the tv trying to help. oh geez.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2008)

climberkid said:


> on topic: whenever i see someone in a movie or on tv who cant complete a task sometimes i will walk up to the tv and try to hand them one of my lights, or just shine it on the tv trying to help. oh geez.


 
You might actually have a problem.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 24, 2008)

noooo dont tell me that. i might try to fix it...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2008)

climberkid said:


> noooo dont tell me that. i might try to fix it...


 
No don't do that.... If you pay for a psychologist, you'll have less money to spend on lights.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets get this thread back on topic - highlighting flashlights in TV shows and movies.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Lexus (Jun 24, 2008)

Surefire M6 in
Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Packetloss (Jun 24, 2008)

*flashlight in jackie chan movie*

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone who has seen Jackie Chan's movie "Operation Condor" can tell me what kind of flashlight he has in the movie. It's really unique and I've never seen anything like it anywhere. It has a cap that is several inches long that fits over a slender "bulb". As the light dims, jackie can place the cap on the bulb, give a few twists and the light brightens again. There is a very good chance that this was a movie prop, I was just curious to see if anything like that is actually around.

Thanks


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think it was a light............seems like a mini butane lantern of sorts.



 

Bill


----------



## Sigman (Jun 25, 2008)

Closing this thread and continuing in Part 3...


----------

